# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  smoke gets in your eyes....

## mama courage

vidi link: dojenje i pusenje

*Bolje pušiti i dojiti, nego uopće ne dojiti* - veli Maja Vucic, posebna izaslanica UNICEFA za roditelje i djecu... 

sto vele diskutantice ovog foruma, jel to tocno ?! vazi li to i za druge, legalne il ilegalne droge   :Grin:  ... sto o tome da je Maja Vucic izaslanica UNICEFA... 

koliko majki ovog foruma doje i puse ?  :?

----------


## flower

ja se ne slazem - to je kao da od dva zla pitas za manje.

fizicka ovisnost koju izaziva nikotin jednaka je nekim puno jacim drogama, to sto je cigareta socijalno pozeljna i nije kaznjiva ovisnost meni je slab argument.

ista prica je i sa alkoholom.

nema mi gore slike nego vidjeti trudnicu koja pusi ili majku koja je pusacica i doji...meni je tesko vidjeti i dijete u bilo kakvom oblaku dima. jako sam stroga.

----------


## mendula

Bolje pušiti i dojiti, nego pušiti i davati adaptirano.
Najbolje dojiti i ne pušiti.

----------


## BusyBee

Ne kuzim, bi li nastavak trebao biti .. ali ipak pusiti ili ?

----------


## mama courage

> davati adaptirano.


na svu srecu, adaptirano nije tema ovog topica. stoga bih molila - da ne bi tema otisla na krivu stranu - da adaptirano iskljucimo iz ove rasprave...

mene zanima ova izjava i u pogledu osobe koja ju je izrekla ? kao izaslanica unicefa izjavljivati ovakvo nesto... cudim se. zar ne bi ona trebala biti primjer drugim dojiljama ? il sad svaka dojilja moze u maji naci opravdanje tipa: _ako cak i ona kaze da je okej_.

----------


## Foška

Nevjerojatno!?  :shock: Kaže Maja Vučić: "Ionako je malena svakodnevno (!?!) izložena dimu drugih pušača."
Idem pisat okolo   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anima

za nepovjerovati  :shock:

----------


## Riana

Nisam to vidla na TV, ali mi je nespojivo.  

Treba protestirati  :Nope:

----------


## apricot

> mene zanima ova izjava i u pogledu osobe koja ju je izrekla ? kao izaslanica unicefa izjavljivati ovakvo nesto... cudim se. zar ne bi ona trebala biti primjer drugim dojiljama ? il sad svaka dojilja moze u maji naci opravdanje tipa: _ako cak i ona kaze da je okej_.


MC, kao što je pušenje uz dojenje njezin izbor, tako je i ova izjava njezina odgovornost. mi tu ne možemo ništa, a pogotovo - osuđivati bilo koga.

ovo su činjenice:

ako već mama ne može odustati od pušenja, onda je ipak bolje dojilja-pušačica, nego pušačica i dijete na adaptiranom. 
(bilo bi lijepo da se podrazumijeva kako majka neće dojiti i pušiti istovremeno, ali tko smo mi da nekome uređujemo život  ) 

Dojenjem se smanjuje štetni utjecaj dima na djetetova pluća, pa dojena djeca pušača imaju manje respiratornih problema nego djeca pušača hranjena adptiranim mlijekom. 

Nikotin se brzo i potpuno apsorbira iz respiratornog trakta u krvotok, te u majčino mlijeko. Količine nikotina u krvi majke i u m. m. su podjednake. Vrijeme poluraspada nikotina je 95 minuta. 
Nikotin iz majčinog mlijeka dijete apsorbira sporije i manje efikasno. Ako majka ne pretjeruje s pušenjem, rizik za dijete od nikotina iz majčinog mlijeka nije tako velik. Povećava se ako majka puši više, naravno.

----------


## apricot

> Nevjerojatno!?  :shock: Kaže Maja Vučić: "Ionako je malena svakodnevno (!?!) izložena dimu drugih pušača."
> Idem pisat okolo





> Treba protestirati


Molimo vas da ovaj podforum ostane pošteđen javnoga linča na račun bilo koga: uzmimo s rezervom ono što izađe u novinama.

----------


## Foška

ja ne mislim da je u redu ova izjava jedne javne osobe, koja je povrh toga izabrana za UNICEF-ovu posebnu izaslanicu za roditelje i bebe.

Evo izjave: "- Smatram da je bolje pušiti i dojiti nego uopće ne dojiti. Ionako je malena svakodnevno izložena dimu drugih pušača. No, razmišljam da bi trebala ipak napokon prestati - kaže Maja Vučić. "

Nije ovdje uopće problem u dojenju i varijantama prehrane djece. Problem je u onom da je (tako kaže) njeno dijete IONAKO i to SVAKODNEVNO izloženo dimu DRUGIH (?!) pušača.

Meni je ovo PRESRAŠNO.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Meni je to užasno neodgovorno.

Prestala sam pušiti čim sam saznala da sam trudna i još uvijek se kajem što sam ga (istina, neznajući) trovala tih prvih par tjedana.

Dojenje i pušenje mi je nespojivo.

----------


## mama courage

> MC, kao što je pušenje uz dojenje njezin izbor, tako je i ova izjava njezina odgovornost. mi tu ne možemo ništa, a pogotovo - osuđivati bilo koga.


apricot, to bi mozda vazilo za _no name_ osobu za koju cujem da se tako ponasa il daje takve izjave. ne bih ju osudjivala, ne bi me uopce zanimala. al maja vucic ne samo da je javna osoba i da je svoju izjavu dala u javna glasila, nego je i unicefova izaslanica. 

ne mislim ju lincovati, mislim raspravljati.   :Smile:  




> pa dojena djeca pušača imaju manje respiratornih problema nego djeca pušača hranjena adptiranim mlijekom.


al pretpostavljam vishe problema nego djeca nepusaca hranjena adaptiranim mlijekom.

----------


## leonisa

Luna i ja sam. i meni je. ali bas nama kao bivsim pusacima bi trebalo biti manje sokantno. sta da nisi uspjela? sta da si pusila u trudnoci i dok dojis? neke majke ne uspiju i zar zbog toga ne bi smjele zatrudniti? ili dojiti?
naravno da nije niti zdravo niti lijepo, ali boze moj...ja se uvijek sjetim ciganke na krizanju vukovarske i drziceve kako svakodnevno s dojencetom na sisi prosi i nikom nista. ni da bi a rekli o tome kako se ta beba truje.






> pa dojena djeca pušača imaju manje respiratornih problema nego djeca pušača hranjena adptiranim mlijekom.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> al pretpostavljam vishe problema nego djeca nepusaca hranjena adaptiranim mlijekom.


malo si fulala racunicu. ako majka pusi manje je stetno za bebu da beba doji nego da se hrani adaptiranim.
a ako majka ne pusi onda je opet bolje da majka doji.

----------


## VedranaV

Pa za dijete i je bolje da ga mama doji čak i ako puši, nego da ga ne doji. A valjda se može suzdržati da ne puši u isto vrijeme dok doji.

----------


## spooky

Ja na to gledam ovako:

Svi znamo da pušenje šteti isto kao što znamo da nije dobro pretjerivati u čokoladi, masnoj i začinjenoj hrani.
Ponekada postoje situacije kada jednostavno ne možemo odoljeti. Ja vjerujem da sve pušačice dojilje ipak kontroliraju količinu popušenih cigareta  jer znaju da to nije dobro za njihovu djecu. 
Ipak, one su izabrale zdraviji način prehranjivanja svoje dječice i to je pohvalno. 

Ja sam prestala pušiti cca 6 mj. prije začeća moje prve curice jer sam to tako odlučila i imala sam znage izdržati, ali  Bože moj nismo mi svi isti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Irchi

I ja sam bivša, ali sam prestala puno ranije nego što sam ostala trudna. I ponosna sam što je tako. 
Ono što je za mene šokantno je da jedna javna osoba koja promovira dojenje, koja je izaslanica UNICEF-a uopće daje ovakve izjave o pušenju. Naravno to što ona puši ili ne i što truje svoje dijete ili ne , njena je osobna stvar, ali ovako javno to iznositi :shock: . Bolje bi bilo da se pokrije ušima i šuti, pa mnoge će dojilje pušačice sada u tome pronaći potvrdu da čine dobro :/ .
Svi mogu prestati pušiti, o tome nema govora. I naravno ovo o pušenju odnosi se na sve moguće i nemoguće opijate, alkohol i ine moguće ovisnosti.
I nije upitno da je dojenje najzdravije (pa makar i majka pušila), ali ovo više zvuči kao jeftina reklama za cigarete, a ne promocija dojenja.

----------


## apricot

Ovo je odlično mjesto za raspravu tipa "dojiti i pušiti", "dojiti ili pušiti", "pušiti, a ne dojiti"... i slično.

Ali stvarno nije mjesto gdje ćemo prozivati bilo koga, bio on izaslanik UNICEFA, Svete Stolice ili udruge Roda.

Ako mislite da morate komentirati izjave (a, ponavljam, objavljeni članci nisu uvijek stvarna slika, znamo to i iz vlastitih iskustava), nemojte ih komentirati ovdje, mislim da članak ima mogućnost komentiranja, pa možete tamo.

----------


## khaa

> ... pa mnoge će dojilje pušačice sada u tome pronaći potvrdu da čine dobro :/ ...
> ...ali ovo više zvuči kao jeftina reklama za cigarete, a ne promocija dojenja...


eto... ja mislim da je ovo čisto pretjerivanje i slažem se sa apricot.
1. najsramotnije od svega je uopće sugerirati da će dojilje/trudnice pušačice pronaći bilo kakvu potvrdu u pozitivnom smislu, jer budi uvjerena, niti jedna od tih žena sigurno ne misli da radi nešto dobro. toliko glup i neobrazovan ovaj svijet ipak nije
2. jeftina reklama za cigarete!?  :Nope:  
3. i zadnje - ono što je apricot naglasila, tko zna koliko istine ima u tom članku

----------


## jeka

Ja moju curicu volim nakvise na svetu a nisam prestala pusiti i dojim.Blago vama koje ste uspele ali nemojte me lincovati

----------


## apricot

jeko, tebi pohvala za odluku o dojenju...

a ovo ostalo... ha, i sama znaš što bi bilo najbolje   :Wink:

----------


## khaa

pa čuj, ja sam uvjerena da u svakom slučaju pušiš manje nego prije i ne za vrijeme dojenja, a i sigurno je to da za nju ne bi bilo zdravo kad bi ti prolazila apstinencijsku krizu...
ja sam prije trudnoće pušila dosta, sad prođe i deset dana da ne zapalim niti jednu cigaru. ali ako mi se jaaaako puši, zapalim, povučem dva-tri dima i ugasim.

----------


## ana.m

Ovo nema veze s člankom ali ima s dojenjem i pušenjem.
Možda sam stroga kad je pušenje u pitanju ali užasno me živcira pušenje općenito i nonšalantno ponašanje pušača prema nepušačima. A kad su u pitanju majke dojilje i trudnice ne mogu shvatiti da se na neko vijeme ne mogu odreći nečega tako glupoga kao što su cigarete zbog dobrobiti svoga djeteta. Po meni je to jako sebično.   :Nope:

----------


## anchie76

> al pretpostavljam vishe problema nego djeca nepusaca hranjena adaptiranim mlijekom.


Ne bih se bas slozila.... lista rizika prehrane adaptiranim mlijekom je poveca.  

Ovo bi se dalo usporediti s kozumacijom nekog lijeka za vrijeme dojenja. Je idealno bi bilo da tog lijeka uopce nema u maminom mlijeku, ali se onda gleda omjer potencijalne stete nastale uzimanjem adaptiranog (tj. gubljenja svih beneficija dojenja) i potencijalne stete nastale uzimanjem m mlijeka s lijekom (i zadrzavanje koristi samog dojenja.)

Slicno je s pusenjem.  Je, idealno bi bilo da dojilje ne puse dok doje.  No znamo da idealan svijet ne postoji, pa tako ima i dojilja koje puse.  Jednostavno se od dva zla bira manje.

----------


## Foška

ubijte me, ali kad bih trebala birati, ja bih izabrala adaptirano (ma i obično kravlje) bez dima, nego dojenje i duhanski dim

----------


## mama courage

> a ako majka ne pusi onda je opet bolje da majka doji.


bez sumnje. ujedno i odgovor anchie... necemo ulazit sad u raspravu o stetnosti adaptiranog mlijeka. u svakom slucaju ja bih osobno od dva zla izabrala adaptirano (naravno da bih prvo pokusala prestati pusiti).

osobno (a sigurno u  tome ima udijela i cinjenica da sam nepusacica) je dojenje i pusenje nespojivo (i kao chin i kao statement). ne kod ciganke na cosku nego kod osoba koje strastveno promoviraju dojenje (ovim NE prozivam nijednu diskutanticu) ili kojima je dodijeljena uloga poput ove kao unicefove izaslanice. 




> najsramotnije od svega je uopće sugerirati da će dojilje/trudnice pušačice pronaći bilo kakvu potvrdu u pozitivnom smislu, jer budi uvjerena, niti jedna od tih žena sigurno ne misli da radi nešto dobro. toliko glup i neobrazovan ovaj svijet ipak nije


hmmm... to je kao kad phillip morris veli da nitko nije povodljiv zbog reklama koje oni produciraju, al ipak ulazhu stotine milione dollara u njihovu izradu. 

i koja je onda uloga jedne unicefove izaslanice, ako ne promoviranje neceg pozitivnog ? ako od njenog rada nema nikakvog ucinka, koji je razlog da to (radno) mjesto postoji ??

prosle godine sam dosta novaca dala za unicefov projekt protiv genitalnog sakacenja curica u africi. kad bih sad imala prilike procitati da ijedna od njenih izaslanica izjavljuje da je rezanje klitorisa dio kulture koji se treba postovati, poludila bih. a i trazila objasnjenje od unicefa.

----------


## Maja

> ubijte me, ali kad bih trebala birati, ja bih izabrala adaptirano (ma i obično kravlje) bez dima, nego dojenje i duhanski dim


I to je tvoj izbor, ok. Utemeljen na nekim saznanjima, vjerojatno. 
Ali, daj probaj razmisliti, mame koje puše vjerojatno će pušiti hranile adaptiranim ili dojile. Da mogu/žele, whatever prestati, valjda im je dojenje još dodatna motivacija.

----------


## ana.m

Prošli tjedan sam išla na uzv na Sv. Duh,  a vani an ulazu u Hitnu hrpa trudnica na čuvanju trudnoće, sve s čikom u ustima   :No:

----------


## wildflower

mogu razumjeti da je pusiti i dojiti bolje nego ne dojiti uopce, ali mi stvarno, stvarno ne stoji usporedba pusenja za vrijeme dojenja s uzimanjem lijeka za vrijeme dojenja.

da, i u jednom i u drugom slucaju efekt je isti - odredjena steta po dojeno dijete, mozda veca u slucaju nekih lijekova nego u slucaju pusenja.

ali, lijek je nuznost, pusenje nije.

a izravno o topicu cu reci samo da mi tu nije nista cudno i sokantno. ovo je jos samo jedan od niza pokazatelja kako je ovdasnji mentalitet jos uvijek u svim aspektima jako tolerantan prema pusenju i pusacima   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Maja

Pa Maja kao unicefoiva izaslanica i promovira nešto pozitivno, dojenje, unatoč svemu,zar ne? 
Je li se netko obratio UNICEF-u oko ovoga ili ćemo Maju pokušati onako forumaški lišiti titule?

----------


## mimazg

Ja se u potpunosti slažem sa anom.m. Pušenje i djeca, bilo dojena ili ne dojena NE IDU zajedno!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Pušenje je štetno za nas odrasle a kamoli za male mišeke čija se pluća tek razvijaju. Imam prijatelje koji puše, imaju 2 djevojčice (4 i 1,5). I jedna i druga iomaju bronhitis!!!   :Crying or Very sad:  Mislim da je to jako sebično. Ja obožavam piti coca colu. Od kad sam ostala trudna i ovih 3,5 mj. nisam ju ni pomirisala!

----------


## mama courage

> Pa Maja kao unicefoiva izaslanica i promovira nešto pozitivno, dojenje, unatoč svemu,zar ne?


  :Rolling Eyes:  necemo pretjerivati. ako je to vrhunac njene promocije, alal joj vera. 




> Je li se netko obratio UNICEF-u oko ovoga ili ćemo Maju pokušati onako forumaški lišiti titule?


cuj, ovo sad kao pokretacica topica zelim reci, ako je ovome forumu tolika frka oko ovoga, bez problema mozete zatvoriti ovaj topik.

----------


## a zakaj

ja bih rekla da se time sto se neki topic pokrene, nad njim ne dobivaju nikakve posebne ovlasti  :Smile: 

i ja ne vidim do sad nikakvu frku, koja bi zahtijevala zatvaranje. cemu preuvelicavati?

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... pa mnoge će dojilje pušačice sada u tome pronaći potvrdu da čine dobro :/ ...
> ...ali ovo više zvuči kao jeftina reklama za cigarete, a ne promocija dojenja...
> 
> 
> eto... ja mislim da je ovo čisto pretjerivanje i slažem se sa apricot.
> 1. najsramotnije od svega je uopće sugerirati da će dojilje/trudnice pušačice pronaći bilo kakvu potvrdu u pozitivnom smislu, jer budi uvjerena, niti jedna od tih žena sigurno ne misli da radi nešto dobro. toliko glup i neobrazovan ovaj svijet ipak nije


Ne mislim da će sve pronaći potvrdu, ali neke sigurno hoće. To ti kao npr. s reklamiranjem adaptiranog. Neki  će kad vide javnu osobu kako bočicom adaptiranog hrani dijete pomisliti da je to normalno i prihvatljivo. Zar ne? A što se tiče uvjerenja da ne misle da rade nešto dobro, pitam zašto to onda nastavljaju raditi. I napominjem još jedno, ja sam pušila, ja sam prestala pušiti i znam kako je to. Može se ako se hoće. Za pušenje nema opravdanja. Kao i za druge ovisnosti.



> 3. i zadnje - ono što je apricot naglasila, tko zna koliko istine ima u tom članku


Ok, uzmam s rezervom da je Maja dala baš takvu izjavu.

----------


## apricot

Nema ga potrebe zatvarati, meni se diskusija čini dobra i potrebna: pretpostavljam da postoje mame koje su odustale od dojenja nemogavši odustati od pušenja, a neznajući da jedno s drugim... ipak može.
Kao što postoje mame koje misle da pušenje apsolutno ne škodi njihovoj dojenčadi.

Imali smo topic o dojenju i alkoholu, dojenju i grahu/kupusu/čokoladi... Ova tema je isto hvalevrijedna.

Ako izostavimo komentare na nečije izjave   :Wink:  
Ili UNICEFOVU politiku odabira izaslanika...

----------


## Maja

> a izravno o topicu cu reci samo da mi tu nije nista cudno i sokantno. ovo je jos samo jedan od niza pokazatelja kako je ovdasnji mentalitet jos uvijek u svim aspektima jako tolerantan prema pusenju i pusacima  .


A meni recimo pokazatelj koliko smo brzi u osudama i nadam se da jednakom brzinom kojom upiremo prst u druge (i ne mislim sada ovdje više samo na razapinjanje Maje, mislim na sve nesavršene roditelje) uočavamo i vlastite mane i greške.

----------


## lidac2004

> Ovo nema veze s člankom ali ima s dojenjem i pušenjem.
> Možda sam stroga kad je pušenje u pitanju ali užasno me živcira pušenje općenito i nonšalantno ponašanje pušača prema nepušačima. A kad su u pitanju majke dojilje i trudnice ne mogu shvatiti da se na neko vijeme ne mogu odreći nečega tako glupoga kao što su cigarete zbog dobrobiti svoga djeteta. Po meni je to jako sebično.


lijepo receno, isto kao i ovo 




> a izravno o topicu cu reci samo da mi tu nije nista cudno i sokantno. ovo je jos samo jedan od niza pokazatelja kako je ovdasnji mentalitet jos uvijek u svim aspektima jako tolerantan prema pusenju i pusacima



a usporedjivati lijekove sa pusenjem mi je u najmanju ruku cudno- lijek je nuzan za ozdravljenje a cigareta, koliko ja znam, nije nuzna za nista.

----------


## anchie76

> ali, lijek je nuznost, pusenje nije.


Naravno da nije (pogotovo meni i tebi koje ne pusimo   :Grin:  )






> a izravno o topicu cu reci samo da mi tu nije nista cudno i sokantno. ovo je jos samo jedan od niza pokazatelja kako je ovdasnji mentalitet jos uvijek u svim aspektima jako tolerantan prema pusenju i pusacima  .


Ja nisam uopce tolerantna prema pusenju niti prema pusacima.  Cak obrnuto, vrlo sam okrutna prema njima u vlastitom domu i situacijama kad bi mi dijete bilo izlozeno dimu.

Dokazano je da je dojenje + pusenje (sto manji broj cigareta to bolje, i ne odmah dojiti poslije pusenja) bolje od prestanka dojenja i prelazak na adaptirano.  Nemam ja tu sta "favorizirati pusenje" - dokazano je da je tako bolje za dijete, pa iako se to meni osobno nimalo ne svidjalo, cinjenica je da je tako.

----------


## a zakaj

> Može se ako se hoće. Za pušenje nema opravdanja. Kao i za druge ovisnosti.


ja ovo ne bih tako grubo rekla (iako sam nepusacica). Ovisnost je bolest. I nekim ljudima je uzasno tesko prestati vlastitim snagama, i kad je u pitanju njihov zivot, ili zdravlje djeteta. Ne opravdavam, samo kazem.

----------


## mimazg

Sad sam tek pročitala članak (prvo sam čitala kaj ste vi napisale). Sad puši pol kutije dnevno?!!!! Ja sam mislila možda tu i tamo zapali jednu, al pol kutije???!!! :shock: 
I baš me briga ak to radi "Marica" iz mog susjedstva al javna osoba koja promovira dojenje i zdravi način života...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> ja ovo ne bih tako grubo rekla (iako sam nepusacica). Ovisnost je bolest. I nekim ljudima je uzasno tesko prestati vlastitim snagama, i kad je u pitanju njihov zivot, ili zdravlje djeteta. Ne opravdavam, samo kazem.


Apsolutno se slazem.  Iako sam nekad davno pusila i prestala bez vecih problema, ne pada mi na pamet osudjivati one kojima to ne ide.  Nismo svi isti, niti istih karaktera, niti iste samosvijesti niti istog samopouzdanja.

----------


## mama courage

> Ako izostavimo komentare na nečije izjave   
> Ili UNICEFOVU politiku odabira izaslanika...


to mozda na nekom _idealnom_ topiku. No znamo da idealan svijet ne postoji   :Razz:   :Laughing:   8) 




> ja ovo ne bih tako grubo rekla (iako sam nepusacica). Ovisnost je bolest. I nekim ljudima je uzasno tesko prestati vlastitim snagama, i kad je u pitanju njihov zivot, ili zdravlje djeteta. Ne opravdavam, samo kazem.


potpisujem.




> Nismo svi isti, niti istih karaktera, niti iste samosvijesti niti istog samopouzdanja.


niti smo sve u........ i.........  :Grin:

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može se ako se hoće. Za pušenje nema opravdanja. Kao i za druge ovisnosti.
> 
> 
> ja ovo ne bih tako grubo rekla (iako sam nepusacica). Ovisnost je bolest. I nekim ljudima je uzasno tesko prestati vlastitim snagama, i kad je u pitanju njihov zivot, ili zdravlje djeteta. Ne opravdavam, samo kazem.


Ja govorim iz perspektive nekoga tko je prestao pušiti. Svi to mogu, a to što je to zbog dobrobiti vlastitog djeteta samo može olakšati stvar.

----------


## Riana

Žalosno je to što nemamo gotovo kamo na kavu, a da tamo nema pušača (čak i u slastičarnama) da nas truju.
I mislim da nije fer gledati na njih i nas kao na dvije strane iste medalje, ili ravnopravne. Jer pušenje, kao i pasivno pušenje je štetno, dakle oni nas i našu djecu truju.

Da bar prođe zakon u SLO, odnosno EU, gdje će ih strpati u kabine za pušenje. Ja sam za to 100% :D 

No hard feelings.

----------


## apricot

MC, što ti misliš?
(ako stavimo na strano ono što nije u idealnom svijetu   :Wink:  )

Je li ipak bolje, ako već ne možemo ostaviti pušenje, dojiti ili zaključiti kako je utjecaj dojenja precijenjen, zapaliti cigaretu i djetetu dati adaptirano.
Ili misliš da su beneficije koje pruža dojenje ipak dovoljno velike da bi anulirale eventualnu štetu nastalu zbog mame-dojilje-pušačice?

----------


## Ailish

> Ionako je malena svakodnevno izložena dimu drugih pušača


meni je ovaj dio jedini sporan, zar je toliki problem izbjegavati takve situacije? ne tu i tamo kad se ne može izbjeći nego baš svakodnevno :/

----------


## Lu

ja sam pusila ok nisam zatrudnila, prestala sam dok sam bila trudna i dok sam dojila a sad sam ponovo pocela   :Embarassed:  
u mojoj kuci nema pusenja jer ne zelim da mi je djete izlozeno dimu i zimi ne idem u kafice jer ne zelim da mi dijete dimi tudje cigarete. kad mi se pusi, izdjem ispred kuce.
 ipak, svejedno smatram da je bolje dojiti i pusiti nego ne dojiti uopce. znam da dobrobit dojenja nadilazi negativnosti pusenja. ali i smatram da bi bilo dobro da mame pusacice uzmu u obzir razmak izmedju zadnje cigarete i dojenja i sl stvari kako bi se negativni ucinak ipak umanjio, ako vec ne mogu prestati.

----------


## a zakaj

> Ja govorim iz perspektive nekoga tko je prestao pušiti. Svi to mogu, a to što je to zbog dobrobiti vlastitog djeteta samo može olakšati stvar.


cuj, ne zelim u ovo previse ulaziti, niti tebe vrijedjati, ali meni se ovo cini kao jedan vrlo bahat stav (a osim toga je zakljucivanje na _svi mogu_ od _ja mogu_ vrlo tesko logicki opravdati).
Nekako sam imala peh da se u krugu meni bliskih ljudi zadesi i odredjen broj ovisnika o raznim supstancama, i vidjela sam da izlazak iz tog zacaranog kruga nije nimalo trivijalno pitanje.

----------


## MGrubi

> al javna osoba koja promovira dojenje i zdravi način života...


promovira dojenje
ali nisam vidjela da promovira zdrav život  :/ 
te dvi stvari nisu nužno povezane

----------


## maria71

Ona ili bilo tko tko se ističe kao javna osoba,trebala bi biti svjesna težine 

svojih  riječi  i djela-kao zaštitno lice neke kampanje. Medijska popularnost sa sobom donosi i 

odgovornost,osobito ako si eksponiran u projektu ili ako si dužnosnik itd...


Jedna poznata manekenka reklamira šampon, i sad što bi bilo da se ošiša na 2 cm ili  da kosu uništi lošom trajnom?

Glede ovisnosti o cigaretama, evo drugi put prestajem......nije lako,uvijek se ima izgovor za zapaliti,težak dan,loš horoskop,

evo danas nisam zapalila uz kavu

----------


## apricot

to ćemo prepustiti njima, njihovoj svijesti i savjesti.

a mi ćemo se baviti edukacijom...

----------


## Riana

> Ona ili bilo tko tko se ističe kao javna osoba,trebala bi biti svjesna težine 
> 
> svojih  riječi  i djela-kao zaštitno lice neke kampanje. Medijska popularnost sa sobom donosi i 
> 
> odgovornost,osobito ako si eksponiran u projektu ili ako si dužnosnik itd...
> 
> Slažem se.
> 
> evo danas nisam zapalila uz kavu


Bravo  :Heart:

----------


## wildflower

> wildflower prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a izravno o topicu cu reci samo da mi tu nije nista cudno i sokantno. ovo je jos samo jedan od niza pokazatelja kako je ovdasnji mentalitet jos uvijek u svim aspektima jako tolerantan prema pusenju i pusacima  .
> 
> 
> A meni recimo pokazatelj koliko smo brzi u osudama i nadam se da jednakom brzinom kojom upiremo prst u druge (i ne mislim sada ovdje više samo na razapinjanje Maje, mislim na sve nesavršene roditelje) uočavamo i vlastite mane i greške.


zato i nisam namjeravala kritizirati maju osobno. pa i ja bih se, da budem fer, morala 'posuti pepelom' i priznati da mi ni za vrijeme trudnoce ni dojenja nije palo na pamet odreci se kave, kofeinske :/.

samo sam htjela naglasiti cinjenicu da u nasoj zemlji, zbog opcevladajuce tolerancije prema pusacima, pri izboru unicefove predstavnice nitko nije prepoznao detalj o pusenju za vrijeme dojenja kao nesto neprikladno za takvu osobu, bez obzira na njene druge kvalitete... u nekoj, prema pusacima okrutnijoj zemlji, to bi vjerojatno bila ozbiljna smetnja  :/

----------


## Maja

> pri izboru unicefove predstavnice nitko nije prepoznao detalj o pusenju za vrijeme dojenja kao nesto neprikladno za takvu osobu, bez obzira na njene druge kvalitete...


niti mi, kad smo je angažirali za spot o dojenju nismo to smatrali neprikladnim.

----------


## stray_cat

ali je i dalje bolje dojiti, cak i kad majka pusi. postoje najurednije salabahteri da ako majka pusi da se preporuca da ne zapali 2 sata prije podoja, da kad pusi pokrije kosu, da se otusira i promijeni odjecu

ja osobno mislim da je maja nekome stala na zulj pa sad odjednom dreka oko njenog pusenja 

a o zdravom zivotu bi se sad mogli tu isposvadjati na mrtvo ime, pa jedna drugu ispljuvati na temu prehrane (meso-vegeterijanstvo), pa moze i na temu tezine, kava, alkohol, vjezbanje i milion stvari koje krivo radimo

meni je maja simpaticna, nisam bas gledala njene emisije jer inace ne gledam tv a ni nemam hr programe i cini mi se odlican potez da neko ko je "javna licnost" propagira dojenje

pa veci mi je horor ogresta, koja pusi, izgleda anoreksicno i "nije uspjela dojiti" ni jedno od troje djece i veseli se paketima koje tako milosrdno daju za nove bebe, cukreno....

----------


## stray_cat

> Nevjerojatno!?  :shock: Kaže Maja Vučić: "Ionako je malena svakodnevno (!?!) izložena dimu drugih pušača."
> Idem pisat okolo


 a kom ces i kaj pisat? oces okolo slat protestne mailove za sve mame pusacice koje okolo vuku svoje bebe sa sobom? i dok ti vatreno kuckas po kompjuteru di su tvoja djeca i da li ih zapostavljas dok to radis a nemarna majka pusacica vuce svoju bebu okolo sa sobom?

----------


## stray_cat

> al pretpostavljam vishe problema nego djeca nepusaca hranjena adaptiranim mlijekom.


krivo pretpostavljas

----------


## sorciere

> vidi link: dojenje i pusenje
> 
> *Bolje pušiti i dojiti, nego uopće ne dojiti* - veli Maja Vucic, posebna izaslanica UNICEFA za roditelje i djecu... 
> 
> sto vele diskutantice ovog foruma, jel to tocno ?!


ne, to nije točno. maja vučić je izjavila:

"Ne zelim lagati da nikada ne pusim, zapalim tu i tamo cigaretu, a u nekim posebnim situacijama popusim do pola kutije dnevno. Potpuno sam prestala pusiti u trudnoci i prvih mjesec dana djeteta, ali su me teske situacije u tim danima nagnale da posegnem za cigaretom  Ne opravdavam to sto pusim, no savjetovala sam se s lijecnikom i informirala se da je bolje da nastavim dojenje iako pusim, nego da prekinem dojiti dijete. Svakodnevno pokusavam donijeti odluku da potpuno prestanem pusiti i vjerujem da cu to vrlo brzo uciniti."

----------


## apricot

to je informirani izbor.

----------


## Irchi

> niti mi, kad smo je angažirali za spot o dojenju nismo to smatrali neprikladnim.


Ovo mi zvuči kao da je to ok, dojiti i pušiti. Pušenje nije zdravo, pušenje šteti, trebalo bi educirati o tome da je nužno prestati pušiti u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja. A ne izjaviti, nama to nije neprikladno.

----------


## apricot

Ne bi li bilo diskriminirajuće da smo je, prilikom "angažiranja" za spot pitali: pušiš li?

Ili da nas naša Maja, kao voditeljica edukacije za savjetnice... pita pušimo li  :/ 
Trenutno je baš situacija da nijedna od nas savjetnica ne puši, ali u edukaciji je dvadesetak novih cura.
Da počnemo preispitivati njihove navike...

Ne znam baš...

----------


## Riana

> i dok ti vatreno kuckas po kompjuteru di su tvoja djeca i da li ih zapostavljas dok to radis a nemarna majka pusacica vuce svoju bebu okolo sa sobom?



Ovo je potpuno nepotrebno, miriše na vrijeđanje....

----------


## Irchi

Apricot, nekako mi to nije baš na tragu "diskriminacije". 
A kako bi bilo, čisto teoretski, da neka od majki koja traži savjet na SOS-u upita savjetnicu da li može pušiti i dojiti, a nakon odgovora na ovo pitanje još upita savjetnicu da li je i ona pušila i dojila. Kako bi tekao ovaj razgovor?

----------


## apricot

Rekli bismo joj upravo onako kako sam napisala na početku topica (kad sam pisala o dojenju u kombinaciji s pušenjem).

Vlastita iskustva na SOS-u nije poželjno iznositi, ali ako bi mama inzistirala onda bismo rekle kako i jest: pušila sam i dojila ili nisam pušila i dojila. Informirala sam se o dobrobitima/manama jednog i drugog i odlučila ovako ili onako.

----------


## lidac2004

> Žalosno je to što nemamo gotovo kamo na kavu, a da tamo nema pušača (čak i u slastičarnama) da nas truju.
> I mislim da nije fer gledati na njih i nas kao na dvije strane iste medalje, ili ravnopravne. Jer pušenje, kao i pasivno pušenje je štetno, dakle oni nas i našu djecu truju.
> 
> Da bar prođe zakon u SLO, odnosno EU, gdje će ih strpati u kabine za pušenje. Ja sam za to 100% :D 
> 
> No hard feelings.


Riana, citas mi misli   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

> A kako bi bilo, čisto teoretski, da neka od majki koja traži savjet na SOS-u upita savjetnicu da li može pušiti i dojiti, a nakon odgovora na ovo pitanje još upita savjetnicu da li je i ona pušila i dojila. Kako bi tekao ovaj razgovor?


Ne kuzim sta si htjela reci  :Unsure:   Pusila savjetnica ili ne pusila sve mame ce dobiti isti savjet - da bi bilo idealno da proba prestati.  Ukoliko bas ne moze prestati da proba max smanjiti br cigareta, i pojasniti joj koji je najmanji utjecaj na dijete da minimaliziramo stetu.  I objasniti joj (za slucaj da nikako ne uspjeva prestati) da bez obzira sto joj ne ide prestajanje pusenja, da je jos uvijek bolje za njeno dijete ovako kako sada radi nego da prekine dojenje i uvede adaptirano.

----------


## Irchi

Željela sam da neka od savjetnica napokon jasno napiše ono što do sad niti jedna nije. Upravo ovako kako si i napisala. 



> sve mame ce dobiti isti savjet - da bi bilo idealno da proba prestati. Ukoliko bas ne moze prestati da proba max smanjiti br cigareta, i pojasniti joj koji je najmanji utjecaj na dijete da minimaliziramo stetu. I objasniti joj (za slucaj da nikako ne uspjeva prestati) da bez obzira sto joj ne ide prestajanje pusenja, da je jos uvijek bolje za njeno dijete ovako kako sada radi nego da prekine dojenje i uvede adaptirano.


Ja zadovoljna, odlazim.

----------


## seni

> Dokazano je da je dojenje + pusenje (sto manji broj cigareta to bolje, i ne odmah dojiti poslije pusenja) bolje od prestanka dojenja i prelazak na adaptirano.  Nemam ja tu sta "favorizirati pusenje" - dokazano je da je tako bolje za dijete, pa iako se to meni osobno nimalo ne svidjalo, cinjenica je da je tako.


ja mislim da je ovo odlican odgovor. (naravno da je najbolje uopce ne pusiti)

ako je to bilo pitanje. ??

o komentiranju javnih i nejavnih osoba na rodinom forumu (bila ona maja vucic, v. beckham ili neko treci), mislim da je dosta receno.
ovaj forum nije tracajuce naravi.
tko smatra da je pusenje i posao unicefovog izazlanika nespojivo, moze o tome pitati unicef.

ps.
ja ne pusim i osobno ne bih nikada, ni u trudnoci, ni za vrijeme dojenja, ni pusila, ni pila alkohol.

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> niti mi, kad smo je angažirali za spot o dojenju nismo to smatrali neprikladnim.
> 
> 
> Ovo mi zvuči kao da je to ok, dojiti i pušiti. Pušenje nije zdravo, pušenje šteti, trebalo bi educirati o tome da je nužno prestati pušiti u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja. A ne izjaviti, nama to nije neprikladno.


Pa i educiramo o tome. Niti je Maja u spotu pušila, niti promovirala dojenje i pušenje. Niti je to bio edukativan spot o štetnosti pušenja za vrijeme dojenja. Ali, nismo imali problem s time da ne uzmemo savršenu majku. Nismo promovirali Maju nego dojenje.

----------


## Foška

> di su tvoja djeca i da li ih zapostavljas dok to radis a nemarna majka pusacica vuce svoju bebu okolo sa sobom?


Evo ode na osobnu razinu, jadno. Neću sad o tome gdje je i zašto je tko od nas upravo sad tu, dok buljimo u monitore, a bilo bi nam bolje ili da (s)vratimo (?) pogled na dijete ili da odemo doma i otpjevamo bratec martin. Dalje, mislim da ne treba šutiti, sramiti se ili bojati reći svoje mišljenje, ipak, u određenim granicama, svatko u svojim. Prema svojoj savjesti i svojoj glavi.

No, nije OVDJE uopće problem u tome treba li DOJILJA pušiti (izvan prostorije u kojoj je dijete) ili je li u redu da PUŠAČICA doji. Ako osjećaju da moraju i osjećaju da ne mogu drugačije, žene i dalje puše, iako doje. Ja ih ne osuđujem i nimalo ne zamjeram. I ja mislim da je bolje da pušačica doji, nego da mućka adaptirano mlijeko ili kuha dvotrećinsko, polovinsko ili što se već kemija.

Problem je totalno nevezan za dojenje. Problem u ovoj izjavi, u ovom razmišljanju je u izlaganju djeteta PASIVNOM pušenju, udisanju dima, a ne u nacicavanju štetnih ppm-ova iz majčinog mlijeka pušačice. Dalje, bode oči to spomenuto svakodnevno(!) izlaganje djeteta pasivnom pušenju. I još: izlaganje istog djeteta pasivnom pušenju od DRUGIH osoba. Povrh svega, na to se sve nakalemi još jedan žalostan, prežalostan "IONAKO".

Dijete udiše (kancerogen, toksičan) dim (aromatiziran, začinjen katranom, obogaćen slobodnim radikalima), je, pa kaj?

----------


## apricot

Foška, znam što govoriš i sigurna sam da sve razmišljamo jednako po tom pitanju.
Ali, ne možemo reagirati na novinski isječak, kada znamo koliko takav napis može biti izvučen iz konteksta.

I Rodine savjetnice su jednom na TV-u bile otužene da savjetuju s čikom u ruci, a nas je tada bilo 11... sve redom totalne nepušačice.

Zato nastojimo da ovaj topic ode u smijeru edukacije (što većinom i jest), a da ne ispravljamo krive drine čiji meandri nisu naš problem.
 :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> Ne bi li bilo diskriminirajuće da smo je, prilikom "angažiranja" za spot pitali: pušiš li?


ne mislim da bi. 

a jeste li ju pitali da li doji i/li ponekad koristi i adaptirano ? 

anchie




> Je li ipak bolje, ako već ne možemo ostaviti pušenje, dojiti ili zaključiti kako je utjecaj dojenja precijenjen, zapaliti cigaretu i djetetu dati adaptirano.


smijem malo prepraviti tvoje pitanje:
Je li ipak bolje, ako već ne možemo ostaviti pušenje, zakljuciti da je pusenje "precijenjeno", zapaliti cigaretu i dojiti ili zaključiti kako je utjecaj dojenja precijenjen, zapaliti cigaretu i djetetu dati adaptirano. 

meni ni jedan ni drugi slucaj nije _bolji_. tj. majka koja je velika zagovornica dojenja i izjavljuje da zeli samo najbolje za svoje dijete, a istovremeno pushi po meni nije (nista) bolja (posebice s nekog moralnog stanovista) od one koja pushi, al djetetu daje adaptirano. 

da pusim, najvjerovatnije bih prvo pokusala svim silama prestati pusiti, ako ne bih uspjela radije bih djetetu dala adaptirano, nego ga dojila. al posto nikad nisam pusila u zivotu, tesko mi je odgovoriti na to pitanje. 

sorci
te rijeci dam prenijela iz novina.

----------


## apricot

> a jeste li ju pitali da li doji i/li ponekad koristi i adaptirano ?


nismo.

----------


## sorciere

> sorci
> te rijeci dam prenijela iz novina.


znam. i ja bih napravila isto.  :Grin: 
iako sam tebe kvotala    - moj komentar NIJE bio namijenjen tebi.

izjavu maje vučić "od-do" dobila sam  iz izvora kojeg smatram relevantnim.  na tu izjavu (koja je navedena kao autentična) - nitko nije dao komentar!?

----------


## apricot

komentirala sam da je to informirani izbor.
dakle, donijela je odluku nakon što se raspitala.

MC, misliš da je NEpušenje precijenjeno?

----------


## anchie76

> smijem malo prepraviti tvoje pitanje:....


To nije bilo moje pitanje   :Wink:  






> ako ne bih uspjela radije bih djetetu dala adaptirano, nego ga dojila.


Ok ak je to tvoj izbor nakon proucavanja utjecaja jednog i drugog, ok.  Tvoj izbor i ja ga postujem.

Al da bih mamu savjetovala na tako nesto, ni slucajno, jer je DOKAZANO da je bolje pusiti i dojiti nego uopce ne dojiti.  Tu nema dileme.  Znanstveno potvrdjeno da je zdravije i bolje za dijete.  Neznam sta vise treba od toga?  :Unsure:

----------


## Nina_Zg

> da pusim, najvjerovatnije bih prvo pokusala svim silama prestati pusiti, ako ne bih uspjela radije bih djetetu dala adaptirano, nego ga dojila. al posto nikad nisam pusila u zivotu, tesko mi je odgovoriti na to pitanje.


Ja bih ipak prvo pokušala saznati što o tome kažu oni koji o dojenju, pušenju dojilja i prehrani beba znaju više. Pa bih tek nakon toga donijela svoju odluku.

----------


## Foška

ma mene je jutros, taman malo prije pojave ovog topika, nabrijala gospođa čistačica koja je PUŠILA iza zida u radnoj mi sobi na improviziranoj promociji nekakvog enerdžetiksa za njihov kružok. I eto lavine.  :Laughing:  

Sad je puno toga jasnije, hvala Sorci!   :Love:

----------


## Matovila

Ja bila otvorila novi topic bas na tu temu, a tek sad vidjeh da ste se vi vec jaaaako raspisale na istu....

----------


## Romina

Ja ću bit iskrena i reći da si znam zapaliti cigaretu a još uvijek dojim....dugo sam izdržala bez pušenja ali eto...pazim da mi prođe određeno vrijeme između pušenja i dojenja i to je tako...

----------


## Romina

znam da će nakon mojeg posta bit puno komentara ali vjerujem da ovaj forum ne služi za osuđivanje

----------


## macek

meni je baš žao što je mnogima prihvatljiviji prizor mame s cigaretom i bočicom, nego mama s cigaretom koja doji.
žalosno je što ljudi tako podcijenjuju majčino mlijeko.
i nisam za pušenje, ali bolje i pušenje i dojenje nego nedojenje.

idealno bi bilo i da nitko ne vozi automobile, jer ispušni plinovi jako zagađuju zrak. a izlazimo s djecom van i udišemo taj zrak.
idealno bi bilo i da nitko ne puši. a nikako ju ne bi osuđivala što uz pušenje doji. ali ja ne bih osuđivala maju. nije dobro to što puši, kao što nije dobro niti što moj brat puši, i kao što nije dobro što puši neka mama koja hrani dijete adaptiranim. i opet velim, idealno bi bilo da nitko ne puši, ali ako će maja ovime potaknuti neku mamu koja puši da ipak doji, mislim da je to super.

----------


## apricot

> znam da će nakon mojeg posta bit puno komentara ali vjerujem da ovaj forum ne služi za osuđivanje


Romina, zašto misliš da bi te netko osuđivao: odakle bilo kome to pravo...
Zapravo smo sretni zbog uzročno-posljedične veze dojenja i nepušenja: dojila si (super, super), još uvijek dojiš (super, super), smanjila si pušenje zbog dojenja (super, super), ponekad ne možeš odoljeti (malo manje super)...

sve u svemu, trudiš se najviše što možeš.
i sama znaš da bi bilo najbolje potpuno prestati, ali ja vjerujem da će i to doći jednoga dana...

----------


## rinama

Iskreno, mene je pecnulo kad sam čula, ali ne zato kaj je to Maja, već zato kaj me pecne svaki put kad to čujem ili vidim, stvarno mi cigareta i dijete nejdu nikako u kompletu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ona ili bilo tko tko se ističe kao javna osoba,trebala bi biti svjesna težine 
> 
> svojih  riječi  i djela-kao zaštitno lice neke kampanje. Medijska popularnost sa sobom donosi i 
> 
> odgovornost,osobito ako si eksponiran u projektu ili ako si dužnosnik itd...


U ovome je bit. Svatko treba iskren prema sebi i drugima. Zasto se i prihvatiti neke javne funkcije, a imati nesto sto je na neki nacin nespojivo sa konacnom porukom koju ta funkcija predstavlja?

----------


## Mamasita

[quote]


> vidi link: dojenje i pusenje


nisam sigurna da su tocno navedene majine izjave, zvuci vise kao izvadjeno iz konteksta



> *Bolje pušiti i dojiti, nego uopće ne dojiti* - veli Maja Vucic, posebna izaslanica UNICEFA za roditelje i djecu... sto vele diskutantice ovog foruma, jel to tocno ?! vazi li to i za druge, legalne il ilegalne droge


slazem se. a slaze se i hrvatsko drustvo za preventivnu i socijalnu pedijatriju, americka pedijatrijska akademija itd itd.
Pušenje duhana ne predstavlja kontraindikaciju za dojenje, a da treba smanjiti i pokusati prestati - treba.



> ... sto o tome da je Maja Vucic izaslanica UNICEFA...


zena kao i mnoge druge poznate osobe pomaze unicefu, a time i djeci. tko kaze da zato mora biti savrsenstvo bez mane.
naravno da bi bilo bolje da ne pusi, ali bilo bi gore da pusi po skrivecki samo zato sto je unicefova ambasadorica.
zahvaljujuci snaznoj antipusackoj kampanji (ne kazem da u tome ima nesto lose) ima zena, ovisnica o cigaretama, koje ne znaju da pusenje nije kontraindikacija dojenju, pa u nemogucnosti prestanka pusenja - prestanu dojiti. eto,  barem je njima maja poslala poruku da ne moraju prestati dojiti, vec da se potrude smanjiti pusenje i nastaviti s pokusajima da prestanu.



> koliko majki ovog foruma doje i puse ?


dugogodisnji sam pusac - ovisnik  :Grin: , ali kod nas se u kuci ne pusi. i mm i ja pusimo na terasi. u trudnoci smanjila na jednu do dvije cigarete dnevno. dojim i ponekad zapalim cigaretu poslije podoja, ali sad sam opet trudna pa nastojim i to smanjiti, pa prestati.

----------


## dinosaur

Mislim da je stvarno glupo u cijelom ovom kontekstu spominjati nedojenje, pa ovdje se radi o PUŠENJU I DOJENJU.
Zašto stalno pljuvati po mamama koje nisu uspjele dojiti, pa ipak vjerojatno većina majki nedojilja nije prestala dojiti iz vlastite sebičnosti. O tome se već milijun puta pisalo i pisalo...ali to u ovoj priči nije ni bitno. Nije niti bitno to što ona kao javna osoba mora paziti kako se ponaša, jer stvarno nitko nije savršen, svi imamo svoje mane.
Nitko ovdje nije NIKAD rekao da je lijepo nedojiti, ali nije baš lijep prizor da majka nakon podoja pali cigaretu.

----------


## mama courage

e cure, stvarno ste me iznenadile svojim izjavama. nikad ne bih vjerovala da cu na ovom forumu procitati toliko blagonaklonih reakcija na temu dojenje i pusenje. cak se prica o (zenskom) izboru ?! i to ne po pitanju jel se dijete s godinu dana moze poslati u jaslice, il se zena moze odluciti za epiduralnu, nego u tako krucijalnoj stvari kao trovanje nikotinom... ispade, sunce mu zarko, da je gora jedna bochica adaptiranog, od jedne cigarete... bez da sad ulazimo u daljnje rasprave, al me stvarno iznenadilo. 




> MC, misliš da je NEpušenje precijenjeno?


ne mislim. al otkud tebi ideja da me pitas takvo pitanje?  :?

----------


## dinosaur

Najvjerojatnije će uskoro doći do istraživanja da je bolje katkad ali samo katkad uzeti heroin i podojiti dijete, ali nikako ne hraniti adaptiranim mlijekom, jer je to strašno i štetno za dijete.
Zanimljivo je kako se uvijek u kontekstu pljuvanja po nečem stvarno štetnom, spominje i to famozno nedojenje.

----------


## Romina

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dinosaur

"Dojilja treba smanjiti pušenje što više može jer rizik raste sa svakom popušenom cigaretom. Pušiti smije isključivo nakon što podoji dijete ...."[b]

Ne znam ni sama dali mi je veći gušt zapaliti cigaretu nakon podoja ili nakon seksa   :Mad:

----------


## Romina

Ja sam cula da pusenje nakon sexa znaci da bas i nije bio najbolji  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> Ja sam cula da pusenje nakon sexa znaci da bas i nije bio najbolji


  :Laughing:  , sorry ali moram se nasmijati...
A sada ozbiljno. Ja sam trudnica, koja i dok nisam trudnica mrzim smrad dima i cigarete. Kod mene na poslu ne postoji prostorija za pušenje. Puši se gdje ko i kada stigne, u svim prostoijama koje postoje. Ja više nemam gdje pojesti gablec. Ako i počnem jesti nitko ako uđe ne pita da li smije zapaliti, da li mi to možda smeta, još mi pušu dim ravno u nos, naravno ja se moram maknuti jer oni sigurno neće, sav prostor je stvoren samo za njih a ne d'o Bog da odem na bolovanje, jer tko će raditi, nisu još našli zamjenu, misle kao da me ovako neće otjerati čak i prije nego ja to želim i boli me đon tko će njima raditi. I kome da se ja žalim, jer to je kršenje ljudskih prava???
Ili kad hodam ulicom a netko mi puhne dim u nos, ili mi skuri čikom jaknu ili mi malte ne skuri dijete po licu jer mu je čik u ruci taman u visini dijetetove glave u kolicima. Da se bunim? Da im kaj kažem. Ispast ću luđakinja koja se svadi i koja je živčana, a ja sam u pravu. Možda sam malo skrenula sa srži teme, ali je o pušenju i zdravlju mene kao trudnice i mog dijeteta. I ovog rođenog i ovog nerođenog! Tko mene štiti? Nitko. Mrzim pušače! Večinu njih! Sebični su, misle samo na sebe, uvijek nađu nešto čime bi opravdali sebe i svoje pušenje, uvijek su u pravu i tko im kaj može? I kaj će mi biti od jedne cigarete koju je netko durgi popušio? Dođem doma kao da radim u birtiji. Potkošulja mi smrdi od dima jer nemam gdje otići da se maknem od dima.

----------


## dinosaur

Ne znam samo kaj bi onda značilo pušenje nakon podoja?   :Smile:

----------


## Storma

> Ja sam cula da pusenje nakon sexa znaci da bas i nije bio najbolji



nemrem si pomoc...  :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

> Pušenje nije zdravo, pušenje šteti, trebalo bi educirati o tome da je nužno prestati pušiti u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja.


Irchi - borac   :Smile:  

Doći će vrijeme kad e i u našim krajevima konačno pušenje postati socijalno neprihvatljivo, nemoderno, nelijepo i nepoželjno. Doći će i vrijeme kada će ljudi biti iskreni prema sebi pa si priznati da je pušenje jako štetno. Do tada, svako za sebe.. Na kraju, ja se recimo osjećam ponekad jako neshvaćeno, jer sam prestala pušiti i odlučila da to nije privremeno (samo zbog trudbnoće i djeteta).

----------


## Romina

> Ne znam samo kaj bi onda značilo pušenje nakon podoja?


to bi značilo da si preveć znatiželjna  :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## BusyBee

Ok, skuzila sam do sada poantu.   :Grin:  

Ja prihvacam da je u situaciji kad ce majka svejedno pusiti, bolje da odabere dojenje (uz neka pravila koliko od pusenja dojiti i sl.) uz pusenje i donekle mogu razumijeti da netko NE moze prestati kad sazna da je trudan/rodi (iako ne pusim tu foru da je to tooooliko tesko, ako se hoce i ako se vjeruje doista u veliku stetnost pusenja, sto mnogi pusaci ipak ne vjeruju... no, ovo je samo moje misljenje), ali i ne trpam cigaretu u kos s ostalim drogama.
Medjutim, NE MOGU shvatiti kako netko ne moze kontrolirati izlaganje djeteta dimu cigareta i taj mi je dio KOMA u njenoj izjavi, ako je tocan.

O tome moze li ona kao takva biti uzor ili ne... mislim da je nakon ovoga jasno da je promasena kao izbor za UNICEFovu izaslanicu icega sto ima veze s djecom.
Sto se tice Rode (netko je spominjao) - uzeta je kao zena (poznata javnosti, mladima) koja se izborila dojiti unatoc problemima koje je imala, jer vjeruje da je dojenje (naj)bolja opcija za njeno dijete. I mislim da je to - to, pogodjeno.

----------


## Riana

Ana.m, žao mi je što si u takvom okruženju 8 sati na dan.
To je čisti užas  :Evil or Very Mad:  
 :Heart:   za bebu i tebe

----------


## makka

I meni je najgori onaj dio gdje kaže kako je malena svakodnevno izložena dimu drugih pušaća.
Ispada da je jednako ako si izložen dimu jedne cigarete ili njih sto!!

Grozno, cigarete i djeca mi nikako ne idu skupa, pogotovo male bebe    :Mad:  .
Znam da je teško uskladiti majčinstvo i karijeru, ali možda je mogla napraviti pauzu od par mjeseci i na miru se posvetiti svojoj kćerkici. Bez stresa i bez pušača.

----------


## Lutonjica

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidi link: dojenje i pusenje
> 
> *Bolje pušiti i dojiti, nego uopće ne dojiti* - veli Maja Vucic, posebna izaslanica UNICEFA za roditelje i djecu... 
> 
> sto vele diskutantice ovog foruma, jel to tocno ?!
> 
> ...


opet ovo citiram, jer se držite rečenica koje su izvučene iz ove izjave.
čini mi se da ju većina vas nije uopće pročitala, a poprilično drugačije zvuči od one objavljene i ovdje secirane.

----------


## ador

Nije mi jasno zašto ste stale Maji uz bok, kad je ono što čini za svaku osudu. Ma molim vas lijepo, reklamira dojenje pod imenom Vaše udruge, a PUŠI!!
Ali to je Maja Vučić, nismo blesave se prigovarat medijski exponiranoj ličnosti. 
Da ste iole ''štabele'' i da zastupate dojenje u doslovnom i punom smislu te riječi sada i ovdje osudile bi Majin čin, a ne nama ovdje bacale prašinu u oči, nama koje smo prije trudnoće pušile kutiju i pol na dan, nama koje smo prestale onaj tren kada smo vidjele plusić na testu, nama koje smo prošle doslovno sve faze dojenje i NISMO odustale, nama čija djeca ne znaju što je to bočica.

Ovako me ni moja mati nije ''farbala'' kada sam dijete bila, nemojte da Vam sad idem iskopati topike gdje najcrnje osuđujete majke koje puše i doje. Što takvo mišljenje ne zadržaste kada je u pitanju i Vaša Maja Vučić.

Sramotno!!

----------


## zrinka

ador, ne pretjeruj, molim te

naravno da smo osudile cin pusenja, kao i svaku stetnu ovisnost, ali smo rekle u kontekstu pusenja i dojenja da je bolje pusiti i dojiti nego nedojiti....i to nije nasa izmisljotina nego cinjenica....

----------


## Ancica

ador, roda nije tvoja udruga?

Nitko ne brani Maju i pusenje. Postuje njen izbor, da, ali izmedu pusenja i nepusenja, svi ce se sloziti da je nepusenje mnogostruko bolja opcija za dijete (a i za nju). Bilo bi bolje da ne pusi (a vidljivo je iz njene izjave da i ona to zna) al kad vec pusi, onda je dobro da i doji (ne istovremeno dok pusi, naravno).

----------


## anchie76

> nemojte da Vam sad idem iskopati topike gdje najcrnje osuđujete majke koje puše i doje. Što takvo mišljenje ne zadržaste kada je u pitanju i Vaša Maja Vučić.
> 
> Sramotno!!


Oprosti, ali ja se zaista, ali ZAISTA ne sjecam da itko ikad od savjetnica ili cura koje se bave dojenjem osudio mame koje puse i doje  :? 

Je, i ja cu reci.  BILO BI BOLJE DA NITI JEDNA MAJKA NA OVOM SVIJETU NE PUSI.  Tu nema dileme.  Svi mi znamo da je to najbolja moguca opcija i za majku i za dijete.

No isto tako cu bilo kojoj majci na ovom svijetu reci da je bolje da svoje dijete doji i pusi, nego da prestane dojiti zbog toga i djetetu da adaptirano.

Nikome se tu ne mazu oci, niti se stiti Maju.  Ovdje se trudimo iznijeti cinjenice o dojenju i pusenju.  I isto to sto sam ovdje rekla, sam rekla i mamama na SOS telefon (a one nisu bile "nasa Maja Vucic").

----------


## ador

> ador, ne pretjeruj, molim te
> 
> naravno da smo osudile cin pusenja, kao i svaku stetnu ovisnost, ali smo rekle u kontekstu pusenja i dojenja da je bolje pusiti i dojiti nego nedojiti....i to nije nasa izmisljotina nego cinjenica....


Ne, nego ste se s tom rečenicom IZVUKLE!! kako pred forumašima tako i pred ostalom javnosti.
Želite ostati neutralne što nije u redu kada se dogodi ovakav gaf na koji bi trebale regirati, u najblažoj verziji osuditi ga!

----------


## Maja

ador, stvarno si nevjerojatna.
Molim te, izvuci mi dokaze da sada pričamo nešto drugo od onoga što smo uvijek tvrdili, gdje su ti topici gdje savjetnice ikoga osuđuju?

----------


## ador

> ador, roda nije tvoja udruga?
> 
> Nitko ne brani Maju i pusenje. Postuje njen izbor, da, ali izmedu pusenja i nepusenja, svi ce se sloziti da je nepusenje mnogostruko bolja opcija za dijete (a i za nju). Bilo bi bolje da ne pusi (a vidljivo je iz njene izjave da i ona to zna) al kad vec pusi, onda je dobro da i doji (ne istovremeno dok pusi, naravno).


Oh kako volim kada se sjate sve vrhovne koke kada lije uđe u gnijezdo. Gdje ste bile do sada??

Jest, moja udruga iz koje me možete ispisati jer po prirodi nisam osoba koja sjedi na obje fronte.

----------


## Matovila

Meni je smijesno kako ljudi koji su ovisni o bilo cemu (cigaretma, alkoholu, drogama, kladjenju itd - iako slazem: nisu sve ovisnosti jednake i ne treba ih trpati u isti kos) sebe opravdaju, ispricavaju i smanjuju osjecaj krivnje rijecima: "pokusavam prestati, smanjila sam, vise ne pusim 2 kutije, nego samo pola kutije dnevno.

Takvo nesto (smanjujem) u terminologiji lijecenja ovisnosti ne postoji. Ili ces prestat, ili ces nastaviti. Zamislite jednog ovisnika o alkoholu koji kaze: prije sam pio cijeli dan, sad pijedm samo ujutro i popodne, ili narkica: prije sam se piko 5x tjedno, sad 2x tjedno, ili kockara prije sam se kladio na 100 kn svaki dan, sad na 700 kn samo nedjeljom  :Laughing:  

Svar je samo da li imas dovoljno dobar razlog da prestanes i koliko ti je motivacija. Jer ako zelis mozes prestati, sve ostalo su samo isprike i pokusaj da sebe opravdas. Mislim da je beba jaaaako dobar razlog da prestanes s bilo cim sto skodi tebi ili djetetu.

----------


## MGrubi

ne vridi govoriti  :/ , ima žena koje nju jednostavno ne vole i jedva čekaju neki gaf,
prvo joj se zamjeralo da šta ona ima govoriti o odgoju djece, kad ima samo jedno, a sad će joj se na glavu popeti jer je priznala porok s kojim se bori, dakako da se vade riječi iz konteksta, to neki novinari jedino i znaju raditi  :/

----------


## zrinka

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ador, roda nije tvoja udruga?
> 
> Nitko ne brani Maju i pusenje. Postuje njen izbor, da, ali izmedu pusenja i nepusenja, svi ce se sloziti da je nepusenje mnogostruko bolja opcija za dijete (a i za nju). Bilo bi bolje da ne pusi (a vidljivo je iz njene izjave da i ona to zna) al kad vec pusi, onda je dobro da i doji (ne istovremeno dok pusi, naravno).
> 
> 
> Oh kako volim kada se sjate sve vrhovne koke kada lije uđe u gnijezdo. Gdje ste bile do sada??
> ...


sto tebi smeta?
oces reci jasno, glasno i argumentirano
zbilja me zanima, no hard feelings

 :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Ador, ne znam koga bi vise trebalo biti sram od tebe, ni sama ne znam odakle bih pocela nabrajati zbog cega sve.  :/ 

Nadam se da smo se sve izdigle iz potrebe da se nekoga kao osobu osudjuje i da smo naucile osuditi cin, izdvojivsi ga od osobe. A ja iz topica iscitavam da cin JEST osudjen/izdvojen kao los.

----------


## Matovila

Cure.... sad ispada da se ova rasprava vodi samo o Maji Vucic.... medjutim ja govorim o pusacima opcenito. Nisam jos upoznala tolerantnog pusaca. 
Neki dan udjem u vlak u vagon za nepusace i zena pored mene izvadi cigaretu i pita jel bi me zasmetalo da zapali. Ja kazem naravno da da, uostalo ovo je vagon za nepusace. Ona kaze; oh oprostite, nisam znala. Zapalit cu vani. Ja mislila izca ci van iz vlaka, a ono izadje samo iz kupea i zapali u hodniku. Mislim si ja pa nije samo kupe za nepusace nego cijeli vagon. Kozo, zar ne znas razliku????. Naravno da svaki put kad se otvore vrata dim udje unutra, a i da se vrata ne otvaraju, nije da su skroz super-izolacijska....
Grrrrr...............

----------


## BusyBee

> Nisam jos upoznala tolerantnog pusaca.


Ja jesam. Preodgojenog da bude tolerantan, ali opet, tolerantan je.

----------


## Matovila

BusyBee.... tolerantnih pusaca je vrlo malo. Uostalom sama si rekla da je ovaj preodgojen da bude takva. Ako je drustvena norma postalo da kad netko kihne kazes nazdravlje, zasto nije normalno pusacima pitati da li smiju zapaliti kada su u drustvu, ili se naljute kada kazem da mi smeta ili misle da ja nisam mislila ozbiljno pa svejedno zapale.......

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam bila pušač koji je uvijek pitao nepušače smije li zapaliti. nikad se nisam naljutila kad mi je netko rekao da mu smeta i poslušala sam ga.
sada ne pušim, ali sam bezbroj puta doživjela od pušača oko sebe da me pitaju smiju li zapaliti (ako i ne znaju da ne pušim, pitaju jer vide da sam trudna).

ne volim generaliziranja.

----------


## Matovila

Zar se trudnicu uopce mora pitati da li se smije zapaliti?????? Ja sam mislila da se to podrazumijeva. pa tko bi normalan htio pusiti pored trudnice i bebe ne mareci za ljude koji te okruzuju. U tom smjeru ide moja prica o netolerantnosti!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

ok, jednim dijelom si u pravu.
ali opet, ima puno trudnica koje puše, i mama koje puše, i tata koji puše .... možda zato pitaju?

ali, nekako smo se udaljili od teme?

----------


## BusyBee

> zasto nije normalno pusacima pitati da li smiju zapaliti kada su u drustvu, ili se naljute kada kazem da mi smeta ili misle da ja nisam mislila ozbiljno pa svejedno zapale.......


Mislim da je do odgoja i nacina zivota koji, na zalost, jos uvijek zaostaje za necim sto mi smatramo normom.




> pa tko bi normalan htio pusiti pored trudnice i bebe ne mareci za ljude koji te okruzuju.


Onaj koji je do tog trenutka zivio u okruzenju u kojem je pusio kad i gdje je htio, i nitko mu nije prigovarao.

Vremena se mijenjaju, ljudi se mijenjaju. Promijenit ce se i generalni stav oko toga da je pusenje drustveno prihvatljivo bilo kad i bilo gdje.

----------


## Mukica

ne da mi se cijeli topc citat pa sorry ak prekidam kakvu zanimljivu raspravu

ja se prijavljujem kao pusacica koje je dojila i pusila (ofkors, ne u isto vrijeme 8) )

i ako cu opet imati dijete i ako cu u to vrijeme jos uvijek pusiti uvijek cu izabrati da ga dojim
opce ne vidim kak bi mi adaptirano moglo bit opcija kad znam sve stetnosti i pusenja i adaptiranog

pa necu mu onda uskartiti ono jedino dobro sto od mene moze dobiti, a to je majcino mlijeko
ja se ne kuzim u dojenje, al ni malo - al sam sigurna da se majka priroda dobro pobrine da se sve to nekak izregulira i da moje dijete iz mog mlijeka dobije najbolje
a ak i nije naj, naj, potpuno sam sigurna da  je sto put bolje od adaptiranog

----------


## Matovila

Dobar point BusyBee, ali svejedno moram izreci svoje frutracije  :D

----------


## Mony

Da sam se trudila prestat i nisam mogla, definitivno bih dojila.
Ali bih se trudila smanjiti cigaretu na minimum minimuma.
Ne znam tocno oko cega se prepirete kad Roda nikad nije promovirala pusenje uz dojenje, vec dojenje.

----------


## mama courage

> Ja prihvacam da je u situaciji kad ce majka svejedno pusiti, bolje da odabere dojenje (uz neka pravila koliko od pusenja dojiti i sl.)


meni samo nije jasno kako uskladiti tih sat i koliko (?) vremena od pusenja i dojenja s dojenjem na zahtjev (posebice kod tek rodjenih beba) ?




> ali i ne trpam cigaretu u kos s ostalim drogama.


e, ovo bi bilo zanimljivo saznati. postoje li linkovi na tu temu u vezi recimo marihuane, kokaina i sl.

----------


## anchie76

Evo sta LLLI kaze na temu dojenja i konzumacije droga:

Amfetamini su obicno kompatibilni s dojenjem, ali ako se koriste u prevelikim dozama mogu biti opasni po zdravlje i mame i bebe, jer izazivaju iritabilnost i nesanicu.

Halucinogeni amfetamini (npr. Ecstasy) takodjer prelaze u mlijeko.  Ako majka uzme jednu od tih droga, trebala bi prestati dojiti barem 24 h – 48h, ovisno o kolicini koju je konzumirala.

Marihuana takodjer prelazi u majcino mlijeko.  Nakon mamine konzumacije, testiranjem se moze pronaci sastojak marihuane u bebinoj stolici i urinu (cak i dva do tri tjedna nakon mamine konzumacije!).  Jedna studija je pronasla da ako je mama konzumirala marihuanu tjekom prvog mjeseca djetetovog zivota da je dijete imalo sporiji motoricki razvoj u dobi od jedne godine.  Marihuana takodjer moze utjecati na maminu razboritost i sposobnost da se brine za dijete.

Kokain prelazi u mlijeko u velikim kolicinama i moze uzrokovati trovanje kod bebe.  Simptomi kod bebe su: iritabilnost, povracanje, povecane zjenice, treskavica, usporeni rad srca i disnih organa.  Nakon mamine konzumacije, kokain se nalazi u maminom mlijeku do 36h i u bebinom urinu do 60h.  Preporucljivo je da mama koja je konzumirala kokain prekine dojenje na 24h.  Kokain takodjer moze utjecati na maminu razboritost i sposobnost da se brine za dijete.

Heroin takodjer prelazi u mlijeko u velikim kolicinama i moze uzrokovati ovisnost kod bebe. Simptomi su treskavica, nemir, povracanje i slabo hranjenje.  Heroin takodjer moze utjecati na maminu razboritost i sposobnost da se brine za dijete.

----------


## sorciere

ja neću reći da odobravam pušenje ni u trudnoći, ni za vrijeme dojenja. ja sam prestala pušiti čim sam saznala da sam trudna. i nakon poroda - nisam pušila godinu dana.

ALI!

postoje trenuci kad smo slabi, kad se svijet oko nas ruši, kad se jednostavno - osjećamo slabi, ranjivi, i kad napravimo nešto što u normalnim okolnostima ne bismo. ne mogu iznositi osobne stvari osobe o kojoj se ovdje raspravlja - ali definitivno joj ne bih htjela biti u koži u tom periodu kad je posegnula za cigaretom. jer i mnogi "jači" ljudi to ne bi izdržali. 

ne mogu sa sigurnošću tvrditi da bih ja postupila različito od nje - da sam se našla u istim okolnostima. 

možemo li sad malo pričati o moralu i namjerama novinara (ili novinarke) koji je totalno isecirao PRAVU izjavu, kako bi napravio/la senzacionalistički članak? a u potpisu stavio/la - inicijale....

----------


## Matovila

Mozemo. Ide mi nazivce, kako novinari svaku izjavu prilagode onako kakko njima odgovara. Iz pouzdanih izvora znam da doticna novinarka voli "preoblikovati" izjave.... Grrr....

----------


## Deaedi

> Mozemo. Ide mi nazivce, kako novinari svaku izjavu prilagode onako kakko njima odgovara. Iz pouzdanih izvora znam da doticna novinarka voli "preoblikovati" izjave.... Grrr....


Ali upravo zato bi i javne osobe koje imaju iskustva sa novinarima, trebale biti svjesne svojih izjava, paziti sto govore.

----------


## Riana

> ja se ne kuzim u dojenje, al ni malo - al sam sigurna da se majka priroda dobro pobrine da se sve to nekak izregulira i da moje dijete iz mog mlijeka dobije najbolje
> a ak i nije naj, naj, potpuno sam sigurna da  je sto put bolje od adaptiranog


Teško da 'majka priroda' može anulirati štetne tvari koje svjesno unosimo u organizam i prenosimo na bebu.
Zato valjda imamo razum boriti se protiv toga i protiv ovisnosti.

Ma,  više se neću javljati po ovoj temi.

Netko je ranije spomenuo. Bolje je dojiti. Bez pušenja. I tu rasprave nema, jer mi se čini kao da neki podržavaju pušenje, time što ga kombiniraju s dojenjem. Jer, kao dojenje je dobro, pa makar mlijeko bilo i zatrovano.

----------


## Maja

> Matovila prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mozemo. Ide mi nazivce, kako novinari svaku izjavu prilagode onako kakko njima odgovara. Iz pouzdanih izvora znam da doticna novinarka voli "preoblikovati" izjave.... Grrr....
> 
> 
> Ali upravo zato bi i javne osobe koje imaju iskustva sa novinarima, trebale biti svjesne svojih izjava, paziti sto govore.


Ja ću, iz ovo malo osobnog iskustva koje imam, posvjedočiti da je ovo skoro pa nemoguće. Čak i kad idete s nekom pismenom izjavom, koju sami sročite, ogromna je šansa da će vam baš samu poantu izbaciti. 
Što god rekli, lako je to izvrnuti ako se ne pazi ili se namjerno želi stvar izvrnuti. Pa pogledajte koliko za neki događaj ima različitih verzija - svaki časopis ima svoju. Skoro pa je nemoguće rekonstruirati što se zapravo dogodilo ili reklo.

----------


## Tashunica

Iz osobnog iskustva znam da se može bez cigarete i u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja. Nisam pušila ni u jednoj ni u drugoj trudnoći, a niti za vrijeme dojenja (na žalost kratkog, jer sam se morala vratiti lijekovima). Želja je uvijek bila tu negdje, ponekad i neizdrživa, ali bi grižnja savjesti bila jača pa nisam zapalila niti jednu.

----------


## mali fran

ja sam također dojila i pušila.... u svakom slučaju mislim da je gore kada je dijete pasivni pušač!

uostalom svaka mama će odlučiti kako će sa svojim djetetom, ali ja sam za to da se ne puši u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja iako sam pušila! 

a o drogama neću ništa pisati jer mislim da je to apsolutno nedopustivo i odvratno......... o tome mislim sve najgore kad se radi o micekima!!!!

----------


## makka

Nema se tu šta izvrtati, žena puši dok doji i to je sve.

Meni je Maja simpatična, super mi je bila cijela ona kampanja za promociju dojenja, sigurno je puno učinila i potakla neke majke koje možda ne bi dojile da doje.

Ali isto tako, ova priča sa pušenjem i svakodnevnom izlaganju bebe dimu cigarete može potaknuti one koje žele prestati pušiti (a doje ili su trudne), da nastave pušiti.

Ovdje se previše generalozira, nitko neće otvoriti topic zato što jedna Roda ili jedna forumašica puši i doji, 
ali Maja ipak predstavlja nešto, i svakako je nekima uzor, kako dobar tako i loš. 
Biti promotor dojenja i UNICEFova izaslanica za djecu, pa onda dojiti i pušiti je ipak lagani faux-pas.


I ja sam bila pušač, prestala zbog bebe.

----------


## Mukica

joj meni je ovo moze se ne moze se bas super
ja ne mogu presta pusit
nemrem prestat jest
nisam mogla faks zavrsit

ko sve to moze svaka mu cast
al nemrem podnjet kad neko veli da svatko nekaj moze
e pa ja ne mogu cak ni -7+5 zbrojit
jednostavno mi je to pretesko za shvatit
i takva sam

svatko je drugaciji

kaj bi maja trebala?
bit licemjerna i pravit se da ne pusi zato jer je promotor dojenja i UNICEFova izaslanica za djecu

pa i ona je covjek tj. zena
sa svim svojim slabostima i vrlinama
nisu svi ljudi savrseni pa ne znam zakaj bi onda to bili promotori dojenja i UNICEFovi izaslanici za djecu, pa ma kako se zvali

bila je i Bojana Gregoric iste UNICEFove titule, ako se na varam, pa je dijete nosila iz bolnice u kosarici umjesto u sjedalici kako bi bilo primjereno za osobu na njezinoj funkciji

----------


## lidac2004

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se ne kuzim u dojenje, al ni malo - al sam sigurna da se majka priroda dobro pobrine da se sve to nekak izregulira i da moje dijete iz mog mlijeka dobije najbolje
> a ak i nije naj, naj, potpuno sam sigurna da  je sto put bolje od adaptiranog
> 
> 
> Teško da 'majka priroda' može anulirati štetne tvari koje svjesno unosimo u organizam i prenosimo na bebu.
> Zato valjda imamo razum boriti se protiv toga i protiv ovisnosti.
> ...



riana, opet te potpisujem   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

Nisam rekla da sam svemoguća niti da osuđujem Maju. Svaki dan bez cigarete mi je bio uspjeh, a moglo je biti i drugačije. Čim sam prestala sa dojenjem nastavila sam sa pušenjem.

----------


## sorciere

> Netko je ranije spomenuo. Bolje je dojiti. Bez pušenja. *I tu rasprave nema*, jer mi se čini kao da neki podržavaju pušenje, time što ga kombiniraju s dojenjem.


postoji nešto što se zove empatija. kad na trenutak uđeš u cipele druge osobe, i sagledaš situaciju njenim očima, proživiš njene osjećaje, čuješ njene "unutarnje glasove"... 

ali očito je lakše osuditi, prekinuti raspravu - nego probati razumjeti. 

tužno.

----------


## lidac2004

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Netko je ranije spomenuo. Bolje je dojiti. Bez pušenja. *I tu rasprave nema*, jer mi se čini kao da neki podržavaju pušenje, time što ga kombiniraju s dojenjem.
> 
> 
> postoji nešto što se zove empatija. kad na trenutak uđeš u cipele druge osobe, i sagledaš situaciju njenim očima, proživiš njene osjećaje, čuješ njene "unutarnje glasove"... 
> 
> ali očito je lakše osuditi, prekinuti raspravu - nego probati razumjeti. 
> ...


pa ajmo onda malo uci u cipele tog dojenceta koje ne samo da pije i jede mlijeko puno nikotina nego je i svakodnevno izlozeno dimu drugih pusaca.

----------


## Storma

zao mi je sto se uvijek kritizira, umijesto razumije i pomaze, jer TO je bit ovog foruma, zar ne?

Ok, mozda Maja, obzirom da pusi, nije potpuno adekvatna za promotoricu dojenja. 
No, voljela bih vidjeti alternativu, narocito onih koji ju kritiziraju.
Koliko mladih (ajd, relativno mladih) medijski eksponiranih zena koje doje na zahtjev znate?
I onda, uzi krug, koje su od njih neporocne, odnosno odgovaraju vecini idealnih kriterija vezanih uz dojenje (ne piju, ne puse, ne konzumiraju drogu, zdravo se hrane i krecu, opcenito zive zdravim zivotom)?

Ako vam slucajno ostane koja, bi li pristala volonterski odraditi dojecu kampanju za nasu volontersku udrugu?   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

za one kojima promakne poanta mog posta: NE KRITIZIRAJTE, POMOZITE   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

lidac 2004, pročitaj svoj potpis. 

on glasi: 

*Čovjek koji ne pravi greške obično ne radi ništa.*

----------


## mama courage

> kaj bi maja trebala? 
> bit licemjerna i pravit se da ne pusi zato jer je promotor dojenja i UNICEFova izaslanica za djecu


1. prestati pusiti
ili
2. prestati biti unicefova izaslanica il promotor dojenja. 

as simple as that.   :Rolling Eyes:  




> I onda, uzi krug, koje su od njih neporocne, odnosno odgovaraju vecini idealnih kriterija vezanih uz dojenje (ne piju, ne puse, ne konzumiraju drogu, zdravo se hrane i krecu, opcenito zive zdravim zivotom)?


a maja vucic odgovara u ostalim tockama tom idealu ? jeste sigurne ? sto ako maja ponekad zapali koji dzoint ?

----------


## Storma

> I onda, uzi krug, koje su od njih neporocne, odnosno odgovaraju vecini idealnih kriterija vezanih uz dojenje (ne piju, ne puse, ne konzumiraju drogu, zdravo se hrane i krecu, opcenito zive zdravim zivotom)?
> 			
> 		
> 
> a maja vucic odgovara u ostalim tockama tom idealu ? jeste sigurne ? sto ako maja ponekad zapali koji dzoint ?


nisam rekla da MV odgovara ostalim tockama. ne mogu to reci, jer ne znam. 
s druge strane, ti nisi ponudila nijednu kandidatkinju. i sto sada? odustati od kampanje jer nemamo adekvatnu osobu?

----------


## Riana

> pa ajmo onda malo uci u cipele tog dojenceta koje ne samo da pije i jede mlijeko puno nikotina nego je i svakodnevno izlozeno dimu drugih pusaca.



potpisujem

Super si to zapazila, jer dosad se rasprava vodila sa gledišta majki, 
a *zar dojenče nema pravo na zdravo, čisto nikotin-free majčino mlijeko?*
*Zar nema pravo udisati čist, svježi zrak?* 

Možda jesmo grube i oštre, ali sve je to za boljitak bebača!
Dajte se probudite iz tog filma. 

One koje puše, zar ste uistinu učinile *SVE* što je u vašoj moći da se tog poroka rješite?

Ja jesam pušila  :Evil or Very Mad:   u osnovnoj školi, doduše kratko vrijeme, pa mi je jednom prilikom bilo mučno do povraćanja i zapitala sam se da li to meni stvarno treba? Tak da ne govorim na pamet.

a rekla sam da više neću raspravljati....  :Razz:

----------


## leonisa

> za one kojima promakne poanta mog posta: NE KRITIZIRAJTE, POMOZITE


  :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Ja mislim da je OK kritizirati osobu koja pusi kao i osobu koja pusi a ima djecu kao i osobu koja pusi i ima dojence. Meni osobno uopce ne smeta sto se ovdje ili bilo gdje kritizira Majina odluka odnosno neuspjeh u prekidanju s pusenjem. Sad, sto je to kritika a sto je jednostavno osvrtanje na cinjenicu, poimanje istih se razlikuje od covjeka do covjeka. Nekom ce i njezni osvrt zvucat kao kritika a nekom niti vikanje u facu nece. Nekog ce natjerat na razmisljanje (a mozda i promjenu), nekog nece. 

I skroz je OK da u ovoj diskusiji vecina ljudi po pitanju pusenja ne povladuje Maji (ako ne i svi - ne sjecam se da itko napisao da je OK sto Maja pusi, samo se stupanj odnosno poimanje kritike razlikuje od jednog do drugog).

Al ono sto je za pohvalu (jer i u losim izborima ima onih vise losijih i onih manje losijih) je to da je Maja nastavila dojiti unatoc problemima koje je imala i unatoc tome sto pusi.

----------


## mama courage

> nisam rekla da MV odgovara ostalim tockama. ne mogu to reci, jer ne znam.


pa ni ne moras znati, osim naravno ako je bas ti nisi, u ime udruge, angazirala za taj projekt.




> s druge strane, ti nisi ponudila nijednu kandidatkinju. i sto sada? odustati od kampanje jer nemamo adekvatnu osobu?


pa nije moje da ponudim alternativu. mozda jednog dana janica ?! 

vezano konkretno za promoterku _dojenja_ (ne neceg drugog) nejasno mi je samo da od cijelog naseg jetseta nema bas nijedna koja doji (je dojila) i nije pusila. :?

----------


## AnaDelVito

> Nema se tu šta izvrtati, žena puši dok doji i to je sve.
> 
> Meni je Maja simpatična, super mi je bila cijela ona kampanja za promociju dojenja, sigurno je puno učinila i potakla neke majke koje možda ne bi dojile da doje.
> 
> Ali isto tako, ova priča sa pušenjem i svakodnevnom izlaganju bebe dimu cigarete može potaknuti one koje žele prestati pušiti (a doje ili su trudne), da nastave pušiti.
> 
> Ovdje se previše generalozira, nitko neće otvoriti topic zato što jedna Roda ili jedna forumašica puši i doji, 
> ali Maja ipak predstavlja nešto, i svakako je nekima uzor, kako dobar tako i loš. 
> Biti promotor dojenja i UNICEFova izaslanica za djecu, pa onda dojiti i pušiti je ipak lagani faux-pas.
> ...


u potpunosti potpisujem. biti ambasador unicefa jest odgovornije od osobne brige za vlastito dijete. ambasasor unicefa svojim primjerom kao javna osoba sugerira kako se treba ponašati.

ja sam pušila dvije i pol kutije dnevno i jedva jedvice sam prestala zbog dojenja. nije lako i ne osuđujem maju vučić kao privatnu osobu, ali smatram da se nije trebala prihvatiti ambasadorskog posla ukoliko ne može biti primjer drugima.

----------


## zrinka

> vezano konkretno za promoterku _dojenja_ (ne neceg drugog) nejasno mi je samo da od cijelog naseg jetseta nema bas nijedna koja doji (je dojila) i nije pusila. :?




ma svakoj bi vi nasle mane   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

i da je "idealna" mama problem bi bio bas to jer bi se sve osjecale pored nje manje vrijednom. pitali bi ste di je majka iz susjedstva.
znate onu, trazi, trazi, pa ces naci? tako je i ovdje, koja god da je odabrana/izabrana, nasle bi joj manu.   :Wink:

----------


## mama courage

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> vezano konkretno za promoterku _dojenja_ (ne neceg drugog) nejasno mi je samo da od cijelog naseg jetseta nema bas nijedna koja doji (je dojila) i nije pusila. :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ma svakoj bi vi nasle mane


a i u tome ima istine   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


svaka čast, cure   :Grin:

----------


## dinosaur

"Iz pouzdanih izvora znam da doticna novinarka voli "preoblikovati" izjave.... Grrr...." - nemoj lagati, jer POUZDANO znam da je to vrlo OK novinarka koja pošteno radi.

A i slažem se da se rečenicom "BOLJE DOJITI I PUŠITI NEGO DAVATI ADAPTIRANO" dotičnu "izvuklo", jer u ovom slučaju uopće nema govora o adaptiranom, nego o ZDRAVOM DOJENJU ZA NAŠU DJECU.

----------


## sorciere

> "Iz pouzdanih izvora znam da doticna novinarka voli "preoblikovati" izjave.... Grrr...." - nemoj lagati, jer POUZDANO znam da je to vrlo OK novinarka koja pošteno radi.


mogu vjerovati da ta novinarka pošteno radi. 

zašto je onda ovdje zakazala? zbog senzacije? da njen članak (s *krivo* prenesenom izjavom) izazove neki efekat? kakav? što joj je bio cilj???? i zašto se nije potpisala imenom i prezimenom već inicijalima????

----------


## dinosaur

Inače što se tiče novinarstva, bombastične naslove na članke stavljaju i određuju većinom urednici ne sami novinari.
Inicijali se i stavljaju pod sitnije članke a ne puno ime i prezime.
A ne kužim u čemu je novinarka to zakazala ovaj put? Pisalo je to što je M. Vučić izjavila.

----------


## apricot

ja bih voljela da se ostavimo komentiranja stvari koje su nevažne i za ovaj podforum i za ovaj Forum.

Ako možemo nastaviti o korelaciji pušenja/nikotina/dima/dojenja/djeteta...

----------


## Mukica

sad sam htjela pitat da mi neko objasni zasto misli da je bolje 

- davati adaptirano, pusiti i pustiti djete da bude svakodnevno izlozeno dimu, 
nego 
- dojiti, pusiti i pustiti djete da bude svakodnevno izlozeno dimu

u gornjem su po meni 3 grozne stvari
u donjem jedna dobra i 2 grozne

ja glasam za ono di ima manje groznih

----------


## mamazika

> vezano konkretno za promoterku dojenja (ne neceg drugog) nejasno mi je samo da od cijelog naseg jetseta nema bas nijedna koja doji (je dojila) i nije pusila.


Ana Rucner?

----------


## dinosaur

Mislim da je rijetka majka na ovom forumu koja se odrekla dojenja u svrhu pušenja...to baš i nije čest primjer. 
Više je onih koje puše i doje.
A ima i onih koje nažalost ne mogu dojiti, ali nisu zato odmah pušačice koje preferiraju adaptirano.

----------


## dinosaur

Zapravo sigurna sam da ne postoji niti jedna majka, barem ovdje, koja je rekla "odričem se dojenja, jer ne mogu prestati pušiti".
Pa nije se baš tako lako odreći dojenja...

----------


## sorciere

> A ne kužim u čemu je novinarka to zakazala ovaj put? Pisalo je to što je M. Vučić izjavila.


nije. maja vučić je izjavila: 

"Ne zelim lagati da nikada ne pusim, zapalim tu i tamo cigaretu, a u nekim posebnim situacijama popusim do pola kutije dnevno. Potpuno sam prestala pusiti u trudnoci i prvih mjesec dana djeteta, ali su me teske situacije u tim danima nagnale da posegnem za cigaretom Ne opravdavam to sto pusim, no savjetovala sam se s lijecnikom i informirala se da je bolje da nastavim dojenje iako pusim, nego da prekinem dojiti dijete. Svakodnevno pokusavam donijeti odluku da potpuno prestanem pusiti i vjerujem da cu to vrlo brzo uciniti."

apri, slažem se s tobom. no onda to treba biti druga tema, a ne tema koja je povezana s majom.

----------


## Tashunica

Na žalost morala sam se odreći dojenja, ali ne zbog pušenja nego zbog toga što sam uz lijekove koje sam pila cijelu trudnoću morala početi piti još dvije vrste lijekova. Liječnica mi nije prognozirala ni 10 dana dojenja, uspjela sam 205 mjeseca. To što sam odmah počela pušiti je moj problem. Dijete mi nikada nije izloženo dimu.

----------


## lidac2004

> sad sam htjela pitat da mi neko objasni zasto misli da je bolje 
> 
> - davati adaptirano, pusiti i pustiti djete da bude svakodnevno izlozeno dimu, 
> nego 
> - dojiti, pusiti i pustiti djete da bude svakodnevno izlozeno dimu
> 
> u gornjem su po meni 3 grozne stvari
> u donjem jedna dobra i 2 grozne
> 
> ja glasam za ono di ima manje groznih


a recimo ovo
- beba je na adaptiranom (iz bilo kojeg razloga), mama ne pusi i ne izlaze dijete dimu drugih pusaca
ili
-dojiti, pusiti i pustiti djete da bude svakodnevno izlozeno dimu

po meni je definitivno bolje ovo prvo.



sorci, ne svidja mi se da ta necija greska ostavi posljedice na djetetovom zdravlju bez obzira na moj potpis   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

... 2,5 mjeseca

----------


## sorciere

lidac, razumijem tvoje razmišljanje. no čini mi se da si u ovom slučaju prekruta.

napraviti grešku, i na njoj inzistirati - ružno je.
napraviti grešku, spoznati ju i pokušati popraviti - ljudski je. 

maja je spoznala da je to ponašanje u neskladu s njenim majčinstvom i ulogom u društvu - i radi na tome da ju popravi. vjerujem da će uspjeti. zašto joj uskratiti podršku u popravljanju greške?

uostalom, uzmi npr. one susrete liječenih alkoholičara. prvi korak je da kažu: ja sam xy, ja sam alkoholičar. 

dakle, priznanje i suočavanje s neprihvatljivim ponašanjem - prvi je korak. svi smo u duši djeca, i potrebno nam je da nam netko pruži ruku na tom koraku, a ne da nam okrene leđa.

----------


## AnaDelVito

> maja je spoznala da je to ponašanje u neskladu s njenim majčinstvom i ulogom u društvu - i radi na tome da ju popravi. vjerujem da će uspjeti. zašto joj uskratiti podršku u popravljanju greške?


ta njena spoznaja trebala bi biti medijski jednako jaka kao i prva vijest o tome da ambasadorica puši. tek tada će ona dobiti svoj pravi smisao u smislu javne odgovornosti ambasadorskog položaja. trebala bi dati hrpu intervjua s pokajničkom porukom ili nešto tome slično. za sada si ti prva od koja sam čula da je ona spoznala da to što puši nije u skladu s njenom ulogom u društvu (ambasador unicefa za dojenje) i da je odlučila to popraviti.

nisam baš u poslijednje vrijeme pasionirana čitateljica tiskovina, možda je žena to sve zapravo već i napravila.
 u tom slučaju se unaprijed ispričavam.

----------


## makka

spoznaja ??........... pa valjda i vrapci na grani znaju da je pušenje štetno za svakoga, a kamoli za dojilju i bebu.

što li je mislila prije te spoznaje  :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

kad god sam u mogućnosti - ja tražim informacije na njihovom izvoru (dakle od autora ili najbliže autoru). to sam učinila i ovaj put. 

i dalje smatram da maju treba podržati i pružiti joj podršku.

najlakše je udariti nekog kad padne. blago bezgrešnima.

----------


## Tajči*

Tudi Maja je samo mama. 

Če jo cigareti relaksiraji, naj kadi in sproščeno uživa z dojenčkom. Bolje to kot nervozna mama.

----------


## Storma

Malo OT: Ne smeta me kritika pusaca ni MV, smeta me sto se kritizira rodin dabir promotorice dojenja. 

Ili, ne smeta me sto je to kritika, smeta me sto to nije KONSTRUKTIVNA kritika.

Ili, ako nisi dio rjesenja, dio si problema.

A o pusenju i dojenju: smatram da majke koje doje, a mozda i opcenito, ne bi trebale pustit, jer to nije dobro za njih niti za okolinu. jednako tako smatram da svaka majka ima pravo na svoj izbor i odluku, i to postujem.

----------


## Storma

pustit-pusiti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jadranka605

a toliko je uprla u UNICEF. Neš ti nje. Bolje bi bilo da su uzeli Bojanu Gregorić
ako već pušiš i dojiš nemoj da ljudi to znaju
UNICEF i pušenje+dojenje = kontradiktorno
a šta je s onim da je mala Gita (jel se tako zove) svakodnevno okružena dimom cigareta   :Evil or Very Mad: 
ma dajj!!!! Prve tri su najvažnije?!
jel vodiš dite u kafiće???? Kolko sam ja upoznata na HRT-u je zabranjeno pušenje. Biće oni doma (Maja i _edit_) puše ko ludi   :Mad:  
ja sam dojila Duju i pušila (  :Embarassed:  ) sad mi je žao
ali nikad, nikad imala cigaretu u ustima dok je on bio na cici, a i te sam stvari viđala
mnogo gadljivo!
Sad više ne pušim   8)


_anchie76 editirala post_

----------


## ms. ivy

> a recimo ovo
> - beba je na adaptiranom (iz bilo kojeg razloga), mama ne pusi i ne izlaze dijete dimu drugih pusaca
> ili
> -dojiti, pusiti i pustiti djete da bude svakodnevno izlozeno dimu
> 
> po meni je definitivno bolje ovo prvo.


lidac, ali uopće ne razgovaramo  o tome.

neće mama koja puši reći: hm, nije dobro dojiti dok pušim, onda ću *prestati* pušiti i početi davati formulu.   :Laughing:  

jasno da je najbolje rješenje prestati pušiti i nastaviti dojiti.

ali ako ne prestane, ipak je bolje da uz pušenje doji nego da još i daje formulu - time dijete uopće nema benefit dojenja, a i dalje ima štetu od pušenja.

----------


## Trina

Ja mislim da je njezina jedina pogreška što je to izrekla.Mogla je pušiti i šutiti.Jer kao javna osoba i uz sve to ima ulogu koju ima,zaista nije u redu da izrekne tako nešto.Ja ne pušim zbog trudnoće i zbog dojenja i odgađam pušenje samo zbog dojenja.Kad sam pročitala njezinu izjavu došlo mi je da zapalim,majke mi  :Grin:  .A treće mi je dijete,svjesna sam štetnosti,odrasla sam osoba itd.Zamisli kakav utjecaj ima na mlade mame koje nisu baš ni upućene u sve to pa pročitaju da jedna poznata osoba koja se žestoko zalaže ZA dojenje,predstavlja cijelu generaciju mladih urbanih,modernih mama,puši i doji.Pomislit će-onda je to valjda OK pa ću i ja.

Zato je trebala prešutiti taj detaljčić  :Wink:

----------


## ljiljan@

> Ja mislim da je njezina jedina pogreška što je to izrekla.Mogla je pušiti i šutiti.Jer kao javna osoba i uz sve to ima ulogu koju ima,zaista nije u redu da izrekne tako nešto.Ja ne pušim zbog trudnoće i zbog dojenja i odgađam pušenje samo zbog dojenja.Kad sam pročitala njezinu izjavu došlo mi je da zapalim,majke mi  .)


Upravo tako. Ili još korak dalje: ako želi biti pomirena sa vlastitom savješću, nije trebala prihvatiti tu čast promotorice dojenja pri Unicefu. Jer kao javna osoba ima velik utjecaj na javnost. Kada sam pročitala članak, prvo što sam pomislila - evo lošeg utjecaja na sve one majke koje se teškom mukom odriču cigareta za dobrobit svoje djece!!!
Na ljudske grijehe i slabosti imamo pravo svi, ali na našoj savjesti ostaje da ih ne propagiramo. A ona je poznata osoba i mnogi će se za njom povesti...ako im je ionako teško prestati pušiti.

----------


## Foška

Evo, hrvatski se Unicef oglasio sa  službenim komentarom  o spornoj temi :? 

"Zagreb, 19. siječnja 2007. 
IZJAVA O OBJAVLJENOM PRILOGU U VEČERNJEM LISTU 19. SIJEČNJA O MAJI VUČIĆ 
UNICEF ne utječe na privatne životne izbore poznatih osoba koji su svoje ime i lik stavili u službu djece. UNICEF ne podržava Majin izbor da puši, ali podržava njen izbor da nastavi dojiti svoje dijete jer je to i preporuka najvećeg svjetskog autoriteta po pitanju dojenja La Leche League International u datim okolnostima. 

Maja Vučić izabrana je za posebnu izaslanicu za roditelje i bebe zbog svojeg dosadašnjeg velikog angažmana (kako u UNICEF-ovim akcijama tako i na Hrabrom telefonu), činjenice da je psihologinja, majka malog djeteta i osoba koja ima prilike u javnosti govoriti o važnosti ranog odnosa između roditelja i djece, pa i o dilemama, problemima i teškim izborima s kojima se roditelji suočavaju i koje više ili manje uspješno rješavaju. Ne postoje savršeni roditelji, ali postoje roditelji koji se trude, koji nastoje razumjeti i mijenjati sebe te razumjeti i podržavati svoje dijete."

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Biće oni doma (Maja i *edit*) puše ko ludi  )


Čemu ovo?




_anchie76 editirala citat_

----------


## anchie76

> a toliko je uprla u UNICEF. Neš ti nje. Bolje bi bilo da su uzeli Bojanu Gregorić 
> ako već pušiš i dojiš nemoj da ljudi to znaju 
> UNICEF i pušenje+dojenje = kontradiktorno 
> a šta je s onim da je mala Gita (jel se tako zove) svakodnevno okružena dimom cigareta    
> ma dajj!!!! Prve tri su najvažnije?! 
> jel vodiš dite u kafiće???? Kolko sam ja upoznata na HRT-u je zabranjeno pušenje. Biće oni doma (Maja i edit) puše ko ludi    
> ja sam dojila Duju i pušila (    ) sad mi je žao 
> ali nikad, nikad imala cigaretu u ustima dok je on bio na cici, a i te sam stvari viđala 
> mnogo gadljivo!


Toliko optuzivanja upuceno da bi na kraju i ti priznala da si pusila i dojila  :Unsure:    I dobro je da nisi pusila dok ti je dijete bilo na cici.  I ne kuzim, iz tvog posta bi se dalo iscitati da ti insinuiras da upravo to Maja radi.  Ne fer.. vrlo ne fer  :Nope: 

Molim te da ipak malo biras rijeci bez obzira koliko te nesto naljutilo, ok   :Saint:

----------


## AnaDelVito

u kafićima hrt-a i ispred studija za snimanje pušenje je itekako dozvoljeno.

----------


## sorciere

nešto mi nije jasno... 

opalili ste po maji i pušenju, kao da je to najgora stvar na svijetu. nije poželjna - ali ne uzrokuje smak svijeta, nepopravljivu štetu...

ISTOVREMENO promovirate neke jako dvojbene "vrijednosti"... 

*laž ili prešućivanje istine je bolje od iskrenosti!*

trebala je šutjeti!  :shock: 

kako biste se ponašali prema svom djetetu koje bi vam zatajilo neku (za vas bitnu stvar) - kako ne bi bilo kažnjeno??? imate li iste kriterije prema maji i prema svom djetetu?? 

koliko ste dosljedni u životu????

----------


## zrinka

koga pitas?

----------


## sorciere

> koga pitas?


pa na primjer, s ove zadnje stranice.... 




> Ja mislim da je njezina jedina pogreška što je to izrekla.Mogla je pušiti i šutiti......Zato je trebala prešutiti taj detaljčić






> ako već pušiš i dojiš nemoj da ljudi to znaju

----------


## makka

Evo, meni npr u cijeloj ovoj priči nije bitna ni Maja ni novinarka, apsolutno podržavam svačije pravo da brine o svom djetetu kako najbolje zna i umije.

Meni je bitno samo kako će sve to skupa utjecati na sadašnje i buduće dojilje. 

U svakom slučaju mislim da bi bilo bolje da članak nije ni objavljen   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> ISTOVREMENO promovirate neke jako dvojbene "vrijednosti"... 
> 
> *laž ili prešućivanje istine je bolje od iskrenosti!*
> 
> trebala je šutjeti!  :shock: 
> 
> kako biste se ponašali prema svom djetetu koje bi vam zatajilo neku (za vas bitnu stvar) - kako ne bi bilo kažnjeno??? imate li iste kriterije prema maji i prema svom djetetu?? 
> 
> koliko ste dosljedni u životu????


U ovakvoj situaciji je trebala šutiti i prešutiti.I naravno da je u redu neke stvari ne izgovoriti.Ti ne misliš tako?
Ne treba tražiti dlaku u jajetu jer bi mogle ovako do beskonačnosti razglabati,činjenica je da je preuzela tu ulogu i da nije smjela reći da puši i doji jer ona kao javna osoba ima velik utjecaj na mlade majke.
A ovo tvoje zadnje pitanje mi nema veze s temom.Ali odgovorit ću-dosljedna sam,ne cjepidlačim i nije mi sve crno ili bijelo.Postoje i nijanse  :Kiss:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja nekako ne vjerujem da je žena samoinicijativno išla pričati kako puši i doji. mislim, vidi se iz originalne izjave da joj je neugodno zbog toga.
vjerojatno ju je novinar vidio da puši, pa joj i postavio to pitanje. ili se raspitao prije intervjua, ili ju je vidio negdje drugdje da puši...
i što je onda trebala reći : ne pušim??

pa da izađe još bolji naslov: maja lažljivica  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Maja

> ja nekako ne vjerujem da je žena samoinicijativno išla pričati kako puši i doji. mislim, vidi se iz originalne izjave da joj je neugodno zbog toga.
> vjerojatno ju je novinar vidio da puši, pa joj i postavio to pitanje. ili se raspitao prije intervjua, ili ju je vidio negdje drugdje da puši...
> i što je onda trebala reći : ne pušim??
> 
> pa da izađe još bolji naslov: maja lažljivica


"Maja laže i doji"   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

zar istovremeno?!   :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja nekako ne vjerujem da je žena samoinicijativno išla pričati kako puši i doji. mislim, vidi se iz originalne izjave da joj je neugodno zbog toga.
> vjerojatno ju je novinar vidio da puši, pa joj i postavio to pitanje. ili se raspitao prije intervjua, ili ju je vidio negdje drugdje da puši...
> i što je onda trebala reći : ne pušim??
> 
> pa da izađe još bolji naslov: maja lažljivica 
> 
> ...






> zar istovremeno?!



i sve to s čikom u ustima   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> ...


u zadimljenom nocnom baru   :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

ajj jaj jaj, a ste vidjele Nika Titanika?   :Laughing:

----------


## Foška

no, evo:  zagorjelo mlijeko
simpa   :Smile:

----------


## Riana

No, kaj sve ne na prave sa nesmotrenom izjavom!   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

:Grin:

----------


## jadranka605

žao mi je  :Embarassed:

----------


## jadranka605

ne mogu vas sve citirati, nebi stalo  :/ 
al imate pravo, zbilja ste me posramile   :Sad:  
Frends ?

----------


## sorciere

> žao mi je





> ne mogu vas sve citirati, nebi stalo  :/ 
> al imate pravo, zbilja ste me posramile   
> Frends ?


  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> U ovakvoj situaciji je trebala šutiti i prešutiti.I naravno da je u redu neke stvari ne izgovoriti.Ti ne misliš tako?


ne, ja ne mislim tako. laž je gora.




> Ne treba tražiti dlaku u jajetu jer bi mogle ovako do beskonačnosti razglabati,činjenica je da je preuzela tu ulogu i da nije smjela reći da puši i doji jer ona kao javna osoba ima velik utjecaj na mlade majke.


činjenica da je preuzela "tu ulogu" obvezuje ju i na iskrenost. zamisli da je netko otkrio da laže? kakav bi to bio utjecaj na mlade majke? priznanje da je pogriješila, i da tu grešku želi ispraviti - pravi je put. 




> A ovo tvoje zadnje pitanje mi nema veze s temom.Ali odgovorit ću-dosljedna sam,ne cjepidlačim i nije mi sve crno ili bijelo.Postoje i nijanse


naravno da ima veze s temom. ovo je veza:

kako biste se ponašali prema svom djetetu koje bi vam zatajilo neku (za vas bitnu stvar) - kako ne bi bilo kažnjeno??? imate li iste kriterije prema maji i prema svom djetetu??

----------


## ana.m

> a o drogama neću ništa pisati jer mislim da je to apsolutno nedopustivo i odvratno......... o tome mislim sve najgore kad se radi o micekima!!!!


Ja o tome mislim sve najgore i općenito u životu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tea2

Nik Titanik mi je super, ha ,ha!
Ja mislim da smo mi kao društvo previše tolerantni prema
 pušenju.Bez obzira na razna upozorenja kako je pušenje 
štetno, čini mi se da sve više i više ljudi oko mene puši.
 Mislim i da statistike lažu jer sam neki dan vidjela podatak 
da u hrv puši oko 25% ljudi. To sigurno nije istina i samo se
 tješimo kako to kod nas nije uopće problem.  Jedva čekam 
kad će zabraniti pušenje u javnim prostorima.Vidim da je dosta
 cura napisalo da je prestalo pušiti za vrijeme trudnoće i vrijeme 
dojenja pa su poslije ponovo nastavile pušiti, a nastavljaju zato što vjerovatno svi oko njih puše i teško je riješiti se te ovisnosti kad 
je kod nas to tko normalna i uobičajena stvar.Bila sam u Kandi
 neko vrijeme i tamo je stvorena tako negativna i neprihvatljiva
 slika prema pušenju i pušačima da je to za nepovjerovati. Pušači
 su tamo doslovno obilježeni kao nekakva skupina „niže klase“.
Zato navijam za odlazak na kavicu, nakon koje nećemo svi smrditi
 po dimu cigareta!

----------


## sorciere

tea2, ja sam pušač. i ne smatram se "nižom klasom".

u trenutku kad ti, i svi koji ovako s visoka gledaju na pušače, staneš (stanete) uz nas i zajedno s nama dignete glas protiv proizvođača koji dodaju sredstva za izazivanje ovisnosti u cigarete - svima će biti bolje. nama koji se želimo riješiti ovisnosti, i vama koji zbog te ovisnosti na neki način trpite. 

ovdje se svi vole pozivati na američka istraživanja, a bilo je i takvih koji su dokazivali da je odvikavanje teško zbog onog što se stavlja u cigarete. u americi pušači mogu tužiti proizvođače cigarete, i dobivaju sporove. kod nas je to nemoguće. 

lako je pokazati prstom, izgleda da je teže pružiti ruku.

----------


## aries24

kako pružiti ruku pušaču?

rado bih je pružila svim pušačima jer mi je dosta da JA stalno moram bježati od dima kako bih zaštitila sebe i svoje dijete i dosta mi je da se JA osjećam kao niža klasa jer nemam pravo popit kavu vani i uz to disati, a k tome i ne smrditi ko hodajuća pepeljara
a taj dim je gdje god hoćeš, čak i kad idem ulicom, a kamo li u zatvorenom

i ja ispadam frik jer pravim problem zbog "malo" dima, a oni puše stalno pa im nije ništa   :No: 

inače, pušila sam 7 godina i prestala prije 5 godina, odjednom, nikad više nisam poželjela zapaliti, dapače, gade mi se 
valjda su moje bile bez onog nečeg u sebi  :Razz: 

inače, bila bih najsretnija kada bi svi meni dragi ljudi koji puše prestali i to prije svega jer mi je teško gledati kako se svjesno truju i uništavaju

znam da je teško odviknuti se, ali ne i nemoguće

----------


## makka

> inače, pušila sam 7 godina i prestala prije 5 godina, odjednom, nikad više nisam poželjela zapaliti, dapače, gade mi se 
> valjda su moje bile bez onog nečeg u sebi


ovako je bilo i kod mene, 
iako sam pušila i više od kutije na dan, čini mi se da nikada zapravo nisam osjećala neku nikotinsku ovisnost, o kojoj mi priča većina pušača. 
meni je bila jednostavno navika, nezamislivo popit kavu ili božesačuvaj pivo bez cigarete  :shock: . I kad sam prestala, neko vrijeme mi je falilo nešto u rukama. no i to je brzo prošlo.

Ja mislim da tu nema puno razmišljanja, smanjivanja i sl., treba jednostavno odlučiti .
Ne znem, vjerovatno nismo svi isti, nekoga ovisnost puno jače pogađa, ja sam prilično imuna na te stvari ni druge pušljive stvari nisu imale utjecaja na moj organizam   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

za godinu dana nepušenja - ponuđen mi je put oko svijeta. plaćen + džeparac. nisam uspjela. 
ALI!
prestala sam pušiti kad je kolegica iz ureda bila trudna (sjedile smo zajedno), i prestala sam u svojoj trudnoći. 

najbolje da se k meni doseli neka trudnica.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

činjenica je da kod nas uglavnom rade na strašenju i sankcijama, a jako malo na preventivi i podršci.   :Sad:  

i da, divim se svima koji su uspjeli.   :Kiss:  

otišle smo off topik... 
 :Embarassed:

----------


## aries24

> najbolje da se k meni doseli neka trudnica


eto sorcie, ja sam trudna, da se spakiram?  :Razz:

----------


## Riana

> kako pružiti ruku pušaču?
> 
> rado bih je pružila svim pušačima jer mi je dosta da JA stalno moram bježati od dima kako bih zaštitila sebe i svoje dijete i dosta mi je da se JA osjećam kao niža klasa jer nemam pravo popit kavu vani i uz to disati, a k tome i ne smrditi ko hodajuća pepeljara
> a taj dim je gdje god hoćeš, čak i kad idem ulicom, a kamo li u zatvorenom
> 
> i ja ispadam frik jer pravim problem zbog "malo" dima, a oni puše stalno pa im nije ništa  
> 
> inače, pušila sam 7 godina i prestala prije 5 godina, odjednom, nikad više nisam poželjela zapaliti, dapače, gade mi se 
> valjda su moje bile bez onog nečeg u sebi 
> ...



potpisujem.

----------


## leonisa

> i da, divim se svima koji su uspjeli


od 2. srednje sam govorila da mogu prestat kad hocu. a onda sam u jednom trenutku skuzila da to nije bas tako. pa sam govorila da cu prestat najkasnije kad ostanem trudna. pa su me kritizirali da sam tako govorila da mogu kad god pozelim. i onda sam ugledala + na testu i oprostila se s cigaretama.
nekulturno mi je (da ne govorim degutantno) pusiti u liftu, u hodniku, u prostoriji di su djeca, na zraku u blizini djece...."maskiranje" pusenja poput, izluftat cu prostoriju, nikad se ne izlufta, pogotovo ako se ugasio cik prije 5. min a konstantno se pusi (poput moje svekrve)
odvratno mi je uzeti moje dijete u zagrljaj a ono umijesto da mirisi smrdi po dimu!!!
(a smrdi i ako ju je nosala udimljena osoba!)

----------


## Matovila

dinosaur (napisa): 
A ne kužim u čemu je novinarka to zakazala ovaj put? Pisalo je to što je M. Vučić izjavila. 

Novinarka je zakazala puno puta i nije istina da dobro radi svoj posao. Npr. u clanku gdje citira izjavu Tanje Radocaj u ime UNICEF-a potpisuje trecu osobu (Goranu Dojcinovic) ???? Pa ako objavu za javnost u pisanom obliku kroji kako joj pase, sto tek radi izjavama koje nemaju pisani trag. Mijenja im smisao samo tako!!!!

----------


## Riana

M.V. je bila u spitzi, u nedjelju, gledale ste?
Ima pravo kad veli, bolje da je rekla nego da se to sazna, pa kao tajila je, što je naravno ne opravdava, ta njena iskrenost.

pod kojim je tek sad stresom (pa valjda puši više nego prije)
Zločesta sam  :Razz:

----------


## aleta

jako puno utječe okolina na odluku o (ne)pušenju. igrom slučaja u mojoj bližoj i daljoj okolici (obitelj, prijatelji) postoji tek jedna ili dvije osobe koje puše. a i njih ćemo odučiti   :Aparatic:

----------


## Lada

Drage forumašice,
budući da se ovdje spominjem u svakakvim kontekstima mislim da je red da kažem svoj komentar od svemu vezano uz Maju Vučić i pušenje.
Ja sam napisala tekst u Večernjem i sad mi je žao što razgovor s njom nisam snimala (što ću ubuduće raditi) jer niti jednu riječ koju mi nije rekla nisam napisala.
Prvo, pisala sam prilog o prestanku pušenja i Maju sam izričito zvala jer mi je trebao pozitivan primjer osobe koja je prestala pušiti. Budući da ju osobno ne poznajem, a znam iz medija da je promotorica dojenja i doji svoje dijete, a također i da je bila pušačica, kad sam ju zvala bila sam sigurna da će mi ispričati kako se uspjela othrvati cigaretama. 
Nažalost, to nije bio slučaj, a ja kao novinarka ne vidim zašto bi to trebala prešutjeti. Iskreno, nemam ništa protiv pušača, ali smatram da pušenje i dojenje ne idu zajedno, a pogotovo ne u kontekstu ambasadorice Unicef-a, a s istim su se složili i moji urednici.
Maja je danas u Slobodnoj Dalmaciji napisala da sam izvrnula njene riječi i da puši 2 cigarete dnevno po preporuci pedijatra, a meni je rekla da puši do pola kutije..., takoeđer piše o mojoj neprofesionalnosti, a dobro zna da kad novinar traži izjavu i dobije ju on će ju objaviti...Itd. 
A ovo da sam mnogo puta zakazala Vi gospođo ne znate i smatram da nemate pravo pisati jer sam pogriješila samo jednom, u imenu gospođe iz Unicefa kojoj sam se zbog toga i ispričala. Mislim da nemate pravo generalno pljuvati po mom radu koji ne poznajete osim u ovom slučaju. No, slobodno pogledajte neke od tekstova u Večernjaku ili na googleu.

----------


## Riana

Činjenica je da M.V. puši i doji, dva čika, 10 ili 2 paka, nema veze, to je nespojivo s Unicefom. 
Puši i to je to.

Nadam se da će prestati potpuno, evo čak se i javno obvezala.  :Smile:

----------


## Irchi

Zahvaljujem JunAji na linku:
http://www.rce-nce.gc.ca/media/succe...pira9798_e.htm

----------


## Deaedi

> Zahvaljujem JunAji na linku:
> http://www.rce-nce.gc.ca/media/succe...pira9798_e.htm


Procitala sam i sva se najezila....Stvarno ne razumijem da netko moze trovati svoje dijete s nikotinom  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sorciere

draga lana, 
vidim da vam nitko nije odgovorio - pa ću ja. 

možete li navesti izjavu maje vučić "od-do". tj. ono što je ona TOČNO rekla? da li vam je članak autorizirala? (ne morate odgovoriti)

čitajući članak stekla sam dojam da postoji mogućnost da su sve te riječi izrečene u razgovoru, ali da im je slaganjem drugim redosljedom - jako promijenjen smisao. članak je (onako kako ga ja vidim) bio intoniran senzacionalistički, a ne ljudski. urednici su dobili čitanost i komentare... po maji je sasuto drvlje i kamenje. vi ste dobili komentare o neprofesionalnosti.....  :/ 

što je pozitivno proizašlo iz tog članka?   :Sad:  

u ovom slučaju - ipak više vjerujem maji nego vama (bez uvrede, jer ne pratim koji novinar piše koje članke). 

svi mi živimo u svojim malim svjetovima, pa ja zato govorim iz svog osobnog iskustva. naime, čitajući SVOJE izjave u novinama - uvijek sam saznala puno novoga. najviše o svojim mislima, a djelomično i onom što sam radila ili planirala raditi. 

nadam se da ovo vaše javljanje na forumu neće biti jedino i zadnje. teme o kojima se ovdje raspravlja mogu vam ponekad poslužiti i kao inspiracija, a različita mišljenja - dati mogućnost da sagledate probleme (i teme) iz svih perspektiva...   :Smile:

----------


## Shiny

> možete li navesti izjavu maje vučić "od-do". tj. ono što je ona TOČNO rekla? da li vam je članak autorizirala? (ne morate odgovoriti)


Ne znam zašto se uopće petljam ali..
Uglavnom pretpostavljam da Maja nije autorizirala članak, jer koliko sam shvatila, novinarka je samo tražila izjavu od Maje a po nekom nepisanom pravilu izjave se rijetko kada autoriziraju. To je više neki 'freestyle' kada pričaš sa sugovornikom, postaviš pitanje, on odgovara, ti zapisuješ i na kraju objaviš ono što je zanimljivo a izbaciš dosadnjikave elemente.
I toga su svi 'celebrityji' svjesni!

----------


## Lada

Sve što Shiny kaže je točno. Autorizacija u ovom slučaju nije potrebna.
Ništa nije izmijenjeno niti slagano drugim redosljedom nego su neke rečenice izbačene jer jednostavno nisu stale. No, smisao svakako nije izmijenjen, kao što i piše: nisam mogla napisati da ne puši i doji kad mi je rekla da je. A u zadnjoj rečenici ionako stoji da će Maja pokušati prestati pušiti.
Kao što već rekoh i gđi. Maji kad smo razgovarale nakon izlaska teksta protiv nje nemam ništa, ali bi bilo neprofesionalno da informaciju koju sam dobila nisam objavila i tu ne vidim ništa senzacionalistički. 
Inače, poznate osobe su u pravilu zadovoljne kad ih zovemo da daju izjave o nečemu općenitom jer im je to prilika da se pojave u novinama.
I točno je celebrityiji, a posebno osoba kao Maja Vučić, koja je uz to i psiholog, to bi svakako morala znati.
Sorciere, inače čitam ovaj forum i vrlo mi je zanimljiv iako nisam mama. A različita mišljenja itekako poštujem. Lijep pozdrav svima

----------


## Riana

Slažem se s Ladom. Večernji je ipak nekog renomea, što se tiče novinara i senzacionalizma, ili? Uostalom nije ni bitno.
Na koji god način iznesli taj info u javnost, činjenica je činjenica, a žalostno je što je u ovom slučaju takva.

----------


## marinna

Lada predlažem da sad uslijedi članak o celebrity-jima koji hrane (ili im drugi hrane) djecu adaptiranim mlijekom, dok oni teškom mukom uspijevaju izvršavati sve svoje "obaveze".   :Gumi-gumi:

----------


## Lada

adaptirano je smatram nekad i nužno pa se ne bi s tim sprdala
ali da ga neke zloupotrebljavaju da im ne bi stradao deklolte ili da bi imale više vremena sigurno ima i takvih

----------


## makka

Ja sam već pisala da mi je u ovom slučaju bezveze govoriti o tome što je Maja točno rekla, da li je članak objavljen u dnevnim novinama ili žutom tisku, jel sama priznala da doji i puši ili ju je uhvatila skrivena kamera   :Rolling Eyes: .
Nema se tu što izvući iz konteksta. Pa tako bi mogli uzeti i ovo:



> puši 2 cigarete dnevno po preporuci pedijatra


i reći kako naši pedijatri preporučiju pušenje   :Laughing: .

U svakom slučaju, želim Maji da uspije u tome da ostavi cigarete ...

----------


## dinosaur

A koji bi sad razlog imala da se ostavi cigareta ako nije uspjela niti u trudnoći niti za vrijeme dojenja?

----------


## tea2

Ja ću opet malo općenito o pušenju.
Danas sam bila u City Centru na kavici s frendicom. U kafiću su sjedile i dvije mlade lijepe mamice s prekrasnim bebicama. Tu sliku je jedino kvarila cigareta u njihovim rukama. Vidim da se trude držati ruku s cigaretom što dalje da dim neide direktno bebicama. Ja njih ne osuđujem, sigurno su dobre mame. I ja ću vjerovatno kad mi se djeca rode otići na kavu s prijateljicom u neki shopping centar gdje će biti zadimljeno. A što ću, pa nemogu ih zatvoriti pod stakleno zvono. No ipak bi bilo ljepše kad bi pušenje bilo zabranjeno.
Vidjela sam danas na dnevniku da je stupio zakon o zabrani pušenja u Francuskoj i da će biti jako teško provesti zakon jer veliki postotak stanovništva puši. Nadam se da će i Hrvatska uskoro njihovim stopama. Vjerujem da će tada mamama biti lakše prestati jer neće non stop biti u pušački prijateljskom okruženju!
 :Smile:

----------


## makka

> A koji bi sad razlog imala da se ostavi cigareta ako nije uspjela niti u trudnoći niti za vrijeme dojenja?


Nije pušila u trudnoći i prvih mjesec dana dojenja, tako piše.
A zašto joj pogled na malenu bebicu pokraj sebe nije bio dovoljan da tako i ostane ... to samo ona zna  :Wink: 

-----------------------------------
A o zabrani pušenja ... kod nas je zabranjeno pušenje u uredima, pa me na birou redovito zadime   :Mad: . Ajd sad ti zabrani pušenje u kafiću, može samo na papiru   :Rolling Eyes: 

baš neki dan mi pričala prijateljica kako joj je u ured došla ženska što radi na zaštiti od požara (!?) i pita ju jel ima pepeljaru, prijateljica ju zbunjeno gleda i misli jel to trik kveščn. Kaže joj da ona ne puši i da nema pepeljaru. Ova ju opet pita jel ima netko drugi, a prijateljica (i dalje zbunjeno) da će pogledati.
Kad je bila gotova kaže joj "dobro hoćete mi vi donijeti tu pepeljaru?" i zapali cigaretu

----------


## dinosaur

Za prestanak pušenja radi bebice odgovoran je pojedinac, točnije majka te bebice, a ne nikakav zakon.

----------


## koalica

Bivša sam pušačica tj. ne pušim od trudnoće. I ne mogu reći da je lako. Priznajem da sam ovisna i dalje i da ću jednog dana ponovo pušiti. Jer mi je gušt. To neće biti u prostoriji gdje mi je dijete već na balkonu, u kafiću....I to je moj izbor. I općenito ne volim kada se neka javna osoba uzme na zub pa se razglaba o njoj i njenim lošim potezima. Iz osobnog iskustva znam da joj sigurno nije lako - ni prestat pušit ni činjenica da puši i doji. Tko nije probao ne razumije. I ja sam nekoliko puta tijekom dojenja pokleknula - u društvu, povukla par dimova i onda sam se zasramila same sebe i ugasila cigaretu. I zato ne osuđujem nikog, niti odobravam. Ali, treba imati razumijevanja. Uostalom, svatko od nas koji put napravi nešto štetno za dijete - možda ga izloži raznim sredstvima za čišćenje u kući, možda pojede neku lošu hranu,.........Budimo realni, imajmo razumijevanja za tuđe odluke i pokušajmo svojim savjetima promijenit loše odluke, ali i shvatit ako ne uspijemo u tome. Nemojmo osuđivati.

----------


## Riana

Koalica, ako sad ne pušiš, osim tog povremenog dima, pa ipak probaj biti ustrajna i nepočeti ponovno.
Razumijem da ti je gušt, ali nit je zdravo, nit korisno, em košta, rađe kupi bebaču nešto za te novce ili sebe počasti  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Koliko ja znam na cesti se ne smije pušiti pa se eto puši, svaki drugi hoda s čikom u ruci. 
I samo bih htjela potpisati aries, slažem se s njom od A do Ž!

----------


## Shiny

Kako misliš na cesti se ne smije pušiti :? 
Mislim da se ne smiju bacati čikovi na cestu a o pušenju...zašto bi to zabranili?
Pa uskoro će svi pušiti na cesti kada zabrane pušenje u zatvorenim prostorima, kafićima/restoranima...

----------


## koalica

I to bi bila super stvar, da zabrane pušenje. Svugdje. I u kafićima. To bi i nama bivšim pušačima olakšalo da ustrajemo u nepušenju.

----------


## apricot

debelo ste iskoristile odsutnost moderatora!

ključam ovo jer se toliko udaljilo veze pušenja s dojenjem, dojenja s pušenjem, dojenja s nepušenjem, nedojenja s pušenjem...

nisam mislila da ćete dopustiti da se ovo pretvori u rat sa novinarkom.
niti u njezino razračunavanje sa bilo kime od vas.

 :Sad:

----------

